# Il Liverpool ripiomba su Balotelli e il Milan ci pensa



## Andreas89 (20 Agosto 2014)

Secondo il quotidiano* La Repubblica il Liverpool *sarebbe pronto ad offrire *22 mln di euro* per *Mario Balotelli*, mentre il *Milan* ne richiederebbe *25*. L'affare sarebbe tutt'altro che impossibile. Il Milan dirotterebbe il ricavato della cessione su *Cerci* e cercherebbe il prestito di uno tra *Falcao* e* Hernandez* dello UTD. Particolare da non sottovalutare è che i Reds vorrebbero sborsare i 22 mln in modo dilazionato, optando per un prestito con diritto di riscatto e successivo pagamento a rate.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (20 Agosto 2014)

Via Balotelli, dentro Cerci e Pazzini titolare? Non so quanto ci convenga.


----------



## Andreas89 (20 Agosto 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Via Balotelli, dentro Cerci e Pazzini titolare? Non so quanto ci convenga.



Ci conviene zero. Con Hernandez sarebbe già un altro paio di maniche, anche se Mario è superiore al messicano.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (20 Agosto 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Ci conviene zero. Con Hernandez sarebbe già un altro paio di maniche, anche se Mario è superiore al messicano.


Riduciamo soltanto il numero di goal perché Balotelli segna più di Cerci.


----------



## Louis Gara (20 Agosto 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Secondo il quotidiano* La Repubblica il Liverpool *sarebbe pronto ad offrire *22 mln di euro* per *Mario Balotelli*, mentre il *Milan* ne richiederebbe *25*. L'affare sarebbe tutt'altro che impossibile. Il Milan dirotterebbe il ricavato della cessione su *Cerci* e cercherebbe il prestito di uno tra *Falcao* e* Hernandez* dello UTD.



Praticamente finanziamo l'acquisto di Cerci vendendo Balo (a soli 4 milioni in più!!!), per poi l'anno prossimo restare senza punte?
Poi figuriamoci se ci danno in prestito Falcao. E secondo me non ci danno manco Hernandez.


----------



## Jaqen (20 Agosto 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Secondo il quotidiano* La Repubblica il Liverpool *sarebbe pronto ad offrire *22 mln di euro* per *Mario Balotelli*, mentre il *Milan* ne richiederebbe *25*. L'affare sarebbe tutt'altro che impossibile. Il Milan dirotterebbe il ricavato della cessione su *Cerci* e cercherebbe il prestito di uno tra *Falcao* e* Hernandez* dello UTD.



Notizia nata solo perché Raiola ha parlato con Balotelli.

Comunque trasferimento che sarebbe folle.


----------



## Andreas89 (20 Agosto 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Secondo il quotidiano* La Repubblica il Liverpool *sarebbe pronto ad offrire *22 mln di euro* per *Mario Balotelli*, mentre il *Milan* ne richiederebbe *25*. L'affare sarebbe tutt'altro che impossibile. Il Milan dirotterebbe il ricavato della cessione su *Cerci* e cercherebbe il prestito di uno tra *Falcao* e* Hernandez* dello UTD. Particolare da non sottovalutare è che i Reds vorrebbero sborsare i 22 mln in modo dilazionato, optando per un prestito con diritto di riscatto e successivo pagamento a rate.


.


----------



## forzaplus44 (20 Agosto 2014)

occassione da non perdere e con i soldi prendere falcao o hernandez


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (20 Agosto 2014)

22 milioni sarebbero oro colato, ma bisogna trovare una punta come sostituto.


----------



## Ale (20 Agosto 2014)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> 22 milioni sarebbero oro colato, ma bisogna trovare una punta come sostituto.



paloschi


----------



## runner (20 Agosto 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Secondo il quotidiano* La Repubblica il Liverpool *sarebbe pronto ad offrire *22 mln di euro* per *Mario Balotelli*, mentre il *Milan* ne richiederebbe *25*. L'affare sarebbe tutt'altro che impossibile. Il Milan dirotterebbe il ricavato della cessione su *Cerci* e cercherebbe il prestito di uno tra *Falcao* e* Hernandez* dello UTD. Particolare da non sottovalutare è che i Reds vorrebbero sborsare i 22 mln in modo dilazionato, optando per un prestito con diritto di riscatto e successivo pagamento a rate.



secondo me resta al Milan....


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (20 Agosto 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Secondo il quotidiano* La Repubblica il Liverpool *sarebbe pronto ad offrire *22 mln di euro* per *Mario Balotelli*, mentre il *Milan* ne richiederebbe *25*. L'affare sarebbe tutt'altro che impossibile. Il Milan dirotterebbe il ricavato della cessione su *Cerci* e cercherebbe il prestito di uno tra *Falcao* e* Hernandez* dello UTD. Particolare da non sottovalutare è che i Reds vorrebbero sborsare i 22 mln in modo dilazionato, optando per un prestito con diritto di riscatto e successivo pagamento a rate.



Se parte Balotelli non si possono presentare con Pazzini. E lo sanno pure loro. Non sarà un altro 2012. Esigo Radamel, di riffa o di raffa.


----------



## Il Rosso e il Nero (20 Agosto 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Secondo il quotidiano* La Repubblica il Liverpool *sarebbe pronto ad offrire *22 mln di euro* per *Mario Balotelli*, mentre il *Milan* ne richiederebbe *25*. L'affare sarebbe tutt'altro che impossibile. Il Milan dirotterebbe il ricavato della cessione su *Cerci* e cercherebbe il prestito di uno tra *Falcao* e* Hernandez* dello UTD. Particolare da non sottovalutare è che i Reds vorrebbero sborsare i 22 mln in modo dilazionato, optando per un prestito con diritto di riscatto e successivo pagamento a rate.



Ogni volta che vendiamo un giocatore che valga qualcosa lo sostituiamo con qualcuno di peggiore. Inoltre, se l'offerta del Liverpool è un prestito con diritto di riscatto con successivo pagamento a rate (se lo riscattano...), non avremo neanche i soldi per sostituirlo. Quindi grazie, ma mi tengo Mario


----------



## MaggieCloun (20 Agosto 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Secondo il quotidiano* La Repubblica il Liverpool *sarebbe pronto ad offrire *22 mln di euro* per *Mario Balotelli*, mentre il *Milan* ne richiederebbe *25*. L'affare sarebbe tutt'altro che impossibile. Il Milan dirotterebbe il ricavato della cessione su *Cerci* e cercherebbe il prestito di uno tra *Falcao* e* Hernandez* dello UTD. Particolare da non sottovalutare è che i Reds vorrebbero sborsare i 22 mln in modo dilazionato, optando per un prestito con diritto di riscatto e successivo pagamento a rate.




Si prestito come no, i soldi li hanno quindi se lo volete lo pagate, io comunque non lo cederei poi con chi giochiamo  .


----------



## folletto (20 Agosto 2014)

runner ha scritto:


> secondo me resta al Milan....



speriamo, chissà come lo rimpiazzerebbe questa non-società........probabilmente prenderebbero Cerci, Pazzini centravanti elemosinando uno scarto degli scarti come vice Pazzo


----------



## Albijol (20 Agosto 2014)

Il Rosso e il Nero ha scritto:


> Ogni volta che vendiamo un giocatore che valga qualcosa lo sostituiamo con qualcuno di peggiore.



.


----------



## Now i'm here (20 Agosto 2014)

si, ce lo vedo proprio falcao cercato dal real, venire qua a barboneggiare da noi e a rinunciare ai suoi 12 mln l'anno. 

ormai balo credo resti. 
forse avevano in mente di cederlo dopo un buon mondiale, ma ha fallito pure quello.


----------



## admin (20 Agosto 2014)

Sono notizie che facciamo uscire noi...

http://www.milanworld.net/falcao-sul-mercato-niente-piu-real-madrid-vt20496.html

http://www.milanworld.net/le-prime-punte-del-milan-vt20515.html


----------



## Dumbaghi (20 Agosto 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Secondo il quotidiano* La Repubblica il Liverpool *sarebbe pronto ad offrire *22 mln di euro* per *Mario Balotelli*, mentre il *Milan* ne richiederebbe *25*. L'affare sarebbe tutt'altro che impossibile. Il Milan dirotterebbe il ricavato della cessione su *Cerci* e cercherebbe il prestito di uno tra *Falcao* e* Hernandez* dello UTD. Particolare da non sottovalutare è che i Reds vorrebbero sborsare i 22 mln in modo dilazionato, optando per un prestito con diritto di riscatto e successivo pagamento a rate.



Tutte cavolate, prendono Eto'o


----------



## admin (20 Agosto 2014)

Comunque non mi stupirei affatto di vedere un Milan quasi rivoluzionato da qui al 1 Settembre.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (20 Agosto 2014)

Non sono un estimatore di Balotelli, ma non ha senso cederlo e poi andare a prendere uno del tipo Ricardo Oliveira.. Piuttosto teniamolo.


----------



## DannySa (20 Agosto 2014)

Vediamo se fanno la scemenza di cederlo senza avere in mano almeno uno dei due, ma chi ci crede.
Diamo via quello con più talento per far vedere che piazziamo il colpetto, grazie società.


----------



## admin (20 Agosto 2014)

*Secondo quanto riportato da Milan Channel, il Liverpool non ha formulato alcuna offerta per Balotelli. *


----------



## Ale (20 Agosto 2014)

ieri sera pensavo: certo dai, saremo quel che saremo, siamo nel minimo storico della gestione berlusconi, ma non ci siamo mai ridotti a vendere il pezzo pregiato alla fine del mercato, a campagna abbonamenti esaurita come stanno facendo i gobbi con vidal o a roma con benatia...e invece..


----------



## admin (20 Agosto 2014)

Galliani su Balotelli -) http://www.milanworld.net/galliani-...ra-nessuna-trattativa-vt20555.html#post527606


----------



## Dexter (20 Agosto 2014)

Farei il cambio con Chicharito anche domani


----------



## Fabriman94 (20 Agosto 2014)

Ale ha scritto:


> ieri sera pensavo: certo dai, saremo quel che saremo, siamo nel minimo storico della gestione berlusconi, ma non ci siamo mai ridotti a vendere il pezzo pregiato alla fine del mercato, a campagna abbonamenti esaurita come stanno facendo i gobbi con vidal o a roma con benatia...e invece..


Se la Juve cederà Vidal prenderà sicuramente un grande giocatore. Benatia non penso andrà via dalla roma.


----------



## Gekyn (20 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Galliani su Balotelli -) http://www.milanworld.net/galliani-...ra-nessuna-trattativa-vt20555.html#post527606



Ceduto al 99,8%


----------



## admin (20 Agosto 2014)

Pensavo: qualcuno ha creduto davvero al raffreddore pre Valencia Milan?


----------



## Mr. Canà (20 Agosto 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Secondo il quotidiano* La Repubblica il Liverpool *sarebbe pronto ad offrire *22 mln di euro* per *Mario Balotelli*, mentre il *Milan* ne richiederebbe *25*. L'affare sarebbe tutt'altro che impossibile. Il Milan dirotterebbe il ricavato della cessione su *Cerci* e cercherebbe il prestito di uno tra *Falcao* e* Hernandez* dello UTD. Particolare da non sottovalutare è che i Reds vorrebbero sborsare i 22 mln in modo dilazionato, optando per un prestito con diritto di riscatto e successivo pagamento a rate.



Partisse Balo e arrivasse davvero Falcao, anche solo in prestito con un diritto di riscatto fattibile, sarebbe oro. Ma mi sembra l'ennesima boutade, non vedo come si possa vendere Mario e sostituirlo degnamente nei pochi giorni che rimangono di mercato.


----------



## Frikez (20 Agosto 2014)

Ci credo poco, tra Sturridge, Sterling, Markovic, Lallana e Lambert sono coperti, in più hanno Origi pronto a sbarcare a Liverpool tra un anno e Coutinho che può giocare nei 3 davanti.


----------



## Principe (20 Agosto 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Ci credo poco, tra Sturridge, Sterling, Markovic, Lallana e Lambert sono coperti, in più hanno Origi pronto a sbarcare a Liverpool tra un anno e Coutinho che può giocare nei 3 davanti.



È proprio rodgers che ha detto che gli serve una punta....


----------



## Frikez (20 Agosto 2014)

Principe ha scritto:


> È proprio rodgers che ha detto che gli serve una punta....



Mi ero perso questa uscita 

In effetti alcune settimane fa Remy saltò dopo aver fatto le visite mediche, comunque resto dell'idea che stiano cercando un'aggiunta per la panchina senza spendere troppo.


----------



## ringhiodell'anima (20 Agosto 2014)

favorevolissimo!


----------



## peppe75 (20 Agosto 2014)

Io lo spero tanto...e avrei in mente anche il sostituto..Destro della Roma!!


----------



## Roten1896 (20 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Pensavo: qualcuno ha creduto davvero al raffreddore pre Valencia Milan?



dici che ha fatto qualche casino? 

altrimenti non vedo il motivo di non schierarlo (anche pochi minuti) solo perché è in vendita (anche perché ci sono pochissime probabilità di venderlo, soprattutto alle cifre che vorrebbe la società)


----------



## admin (20 Agosto 2014)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> dici che ha fatto qualche casino?
> 
> altrimenti non vedo il motivo di non schierarlo (anche pochi minuti) solo perché è in vendita (anche perché ci sono pochissime probabilità di venderlo, soprattutto alle cifre che vorrebbe la società)



Nono, niente casini. Ma i giocatori in vendita, generalmente, non vengono schierati nelle amichevoli. Vedi Benatia ieri sera.

Il rischio infortuni è sempre dietro l'angolo.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (20 Agosto 2014)

Magari gli rifiliamo un pacco clamoroso (anche se un po' mi dispiace per Balotelli). Il Liverpool è la squadra straniera più odiata in Italia (almeno da parte di Milan, Roma e Juventus).


----------



## pennyhill (20 Agosto 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Secondo il quotidiano* La Repubblica il Liverpool *sarebbe pronto ad offrire *22 mln di euro* per *Mario Balotelli*, mentre il *Milan* ne richiederebbe *25*. L'affare sarebbe tutt'altro che impossibile. Il Milan dirotterebbe il ricavato della cessione su *Cerci* e cercherebbe il prestito di uno tra *Falcao* e* Hernandez* dello UTD. Particolare da non sottovalutare è che i Reds vorrebbero sborsare i 22 mln in modo dilazionato, optando per un prestito con diritto di riscatto e successivo pagamento a rate.



Mi ricordo di Ibra (almeno prima di arrivare al Milan), che quando cambiava squadra, il costo del cartellino continuava ad aumentare, il giocatore che con i suoi trasferimenti ha spostato più denaro.  Balotelli sarebbe al terzo trasferimento in 4 anni, ma mantenendosi praticamente sulle stesse cifre.


----------



## Ale (20 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Galliani su Balotelli -) http://www.milanworld.net/galliani-...ra-nessuna-trattativa-vt20555.html#post527606



Per ora vuol dire che si aspetta novità nei prossimi giorni


----------



## 7AlePato7 (20 Agosto 2014)

Con il cash potremmo prendere qualcosa di meglio di Cerci... io non capisco questa fissa su Cerci sinceramente.


----------



## Pessotto (20 Agosto 2014)

Se cediamo Balo per prendere Cerci siamo, a tutti gli effetti, più scarsi dell'anno scorso


----------



## Aron (20 Agosto 2014)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Con il cash potremmo prendere qualcosa di meglio di Cerci... io non capisco questa fissa su Cerci sinceramente.



Cerci costa molto meno di Douglas Costa...Poi se si ritrovasse la cosiddetta unità d'intenti tra proprietà e dirigenza, potrebbero anche prenderli tutti e due. 
Il nodo alla fine per la proprietà è decidere se bruciare l'ultimo ciclo di Galliani e buttare via anche questa stagione o se fare ciò che avevano programmato di fare tra maggio e giugno investendo nel Milan attuale.


----------



## Aron (20 Agosto 2014)

Pessotto ha scritto:


> Se cediamo Balo per prendere Cerci siamo, a tutti gli effetti, più scarsi dell'anno scorso



Non è detto.
Balotelli è forte sulla carta. Lo è molto di più di Mandzukic, ma quest'ultimo è tre volte più efficace sottoporta e ha molto più mercato.
Non ce ne facciamo nulla di giocatori-figurine, ce ne sono state fin troppe negli ultimi anni, e ancora peggio è quando sono figurine piantagrane.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (20 Agosto 2014)

Aron ha scritto:


> Cerci costa molto meno di Douglas Costa...Poi se si ritrovasse la cosiddetta unità d'intenti tra proprietà e dirigenza, potrebbero anche prenderli tutti e due.
> Il nodo alla fine per la proprietà è decidere se bruciare l'ultimo ciclo di Galliani e buttare via anche questa stagione o se fare ciò che avevano programmato di fare tra maggio e giugno investendo nel Milan attuale.


No, Douglas Costa costa (scusate il gioco di parole) molto di più credo. Non penso possiamo riuscire a ingaggiarlo. 
Arriverà Cerci più una prima punta in prestito, a mio avviso scarsa o comunque non funzionale. In questo momento per il gioco del Milan (4-3-3) servirebbe a mio avviso molto più un falso 9 che una prima punta vera a propria. Mia opinione.


----------



## Dumbaghi (20 Agosto 2014)

Pessotto ha scritto:


> Se cediamo Balo per prendere Cerci siamo, a tutti gli effetti, più scarsi dell'anno scorso



Embè ovvio, 3 esterni forti per 2 posti e zero punte


----------



## Hammer (20 Agosto 2014)

Pessotto ha scritto:


> Se cediamo Balo per prendere Cerci siamo, a tutti gli effetti, più scarsi dell'anno scorso



Esatto. Ma poi non avrebbe senso giocare tutto l'anno con Pazzini o un surrogato di Pazzini prima punta, vorrebbe dire darsi la zappa sui piedi


----------



## 666psycho (20 Agosto 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Secondo il quotidiano* La Repubblica il Liverpool *sarebbe pronto ad offrire *22 mln di euro* per *Mario Balotelli*, mentre il *Milan* ne richiederebbe *25*. L'affare sarebbe tutt'altro che impossibile. Il Milan dirotterebbe il ricavato della cessione su *Cerci* e cercherebbe il prestito di uno tra *Falcao* e* Hernandez* dello UTD. Particolare da non sottovalutare è che i Reds vorrebbero sborsare i 22 mln in modo dilazionato, optando per un prestito con diritto di riscatto e successivo pagamento a rate.



ma si pessima idea cederlo adesso..non ci saranno sostituti all altezza...non ci credo a l'affare Falcao...fantamercato..


----------



## andrea-espto (20 Agosto 2014)

Piccola riflessione che mi sorge così su due piedi. Se cedendo Balotelli (operazione folle vista l'imminente chiusura del mercato) prendiamo Cerci che è un'esterno in tutto e per tutto, davanti giochi l'intera stagione con Pazzini? Semmai dovesse avere anche semplicemente l'influenza? Leggi e leggi Falcao dovrebbe venire in prestito a Milano quando solo una stagione fà venne venduto per 43mln.


----------



## Ale (20 Agosto 2014)

Arriva etoo a par zero sbroftl


----------



## Heaven (20 Agosto 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Ci credo poco, tra Sturridge, Sterling, Markovic, Lallana e Lambert sono coperti, in più hanno Origi pronto a sbarcare a Liverpool tra un anno e Coutinho che può giocare nei 3 davanti.



Invece io credo che al Liverpool manchi proprio una punta di diamante da mettere al centro della squadra. Hanno un buon organico ma manca la stella. (Poi che Balotelli abbia le qualità per esserlo è discutibile)


----------



## aleslash (20 Agosto 2014)

Novità su balotelli tra poco su SkySport24


----------



## mefisto94 (20 Agosto 2014)

Heaven ha scritto:


> Invece io credo che al Liverpool manchi proprio una punta di diamante da mettere al centro della squadra. Hanno un buon organico ma manca la stella. (Poi che Balotelli abbia le qualità per esserlo è discutibile)



Anche secondo me, ma ti sei risposto con l'ultima frase. Balo non è meglio di quelli che hanno alla fine.


----------



## peppe75 (20 Agosto 2014)

Una sola cosa dico....via!


----------



## aleslash (20 Agosto 2014)

*Luca Marchetti su Sky Sport 24: Il Liverpool pensa seriamente a Balotelli, gli inglesi proporranno un prestito con diritto di riscatto, ma il Milan lo vorrebbe cedere solo a titolo definitivo*


----------



## Andreas89 (20 Agosto 2014)

aleslash ha scritto:


> *Luca Marchetti su Sky Sport 24: Il Liverpool pensa seriamente a Balotelli, gli inglesi proporranno un prestito con diritto di riscatto*



Anche in prestito.....

Ma per favore va.....


----------



## Frikez (20 Agosto 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Anche in prestito.....
> 
> Ma per favore va.....



Tra un anno arriva Origi e ce lo rispediscono in Italia


----------



## aleslash (20 Agosto 2014)

aleslash ha scritto:


> *Luca Marchetti su Sky Sport 24: Il Liverpool pensa seriamente a Balotelli, gli inglesi proporranno un prestito con diritto di riscatto, ma il Milan lo vorrebbe cedere solo a titolo definitivo*


Ah, per quelli che prendiamo falcao+cerci+grenier+tutto il mondo, eccovela la risposta, svegliaaaa


----------



## SuperMilan (20 Agosto 2014)

aleslash ha scritto:


> *Luca Marchetti su Sky Sport 24: Il Liverpool pensa seriamente a Balotelli, gli inglesi proporranno un prestito con diritto di riscatto, ma il Milan lo vorrebbe cedere solo a titolo definitivo*



Lol.


----------



## Andreas89 (20 Agosto 2014)

aleslash ha scritto:


> *Luca Marchetti su Sky Sport 24: Il Liverpool pensa seriamente a Balotelli, gli inglesi proporranno un prestito con diritto di riscatto, ma il Milan lo vorrebbe cedere solo a titolo definitivo*



Ovvio che se venga ceduto è per far cassa.


----------



## aleslash (20 Agosto 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Ovvio che se venga ceduto è per far cassa *e non comprare nessuno.*



Fixed


----------



## Andreas89 (20 Agosto 2014)

aleslash ha scritto:


> Fixed



Nel caso lo cedessero qualcuno arriva.


----------



## Andreas89 (20 Agosto 2014)

aleslash ha scritto:


> *Luca Marchetti su Sky Sport 24: Il Liverpool pensa seriamente a Balotelli, gli inglesi proporranno un prestito con diritto di riscatto, ma il Milan lo vorrebbe cedere solo a titolo definitivo*



.


----------



## Louis Gara (20 Agosto 2014)

> *Luca Marchetti su Sky Sport 24: Il Liverpool pensa seriamente a Balotelli, gli inglesi proporranno un prestito con diritto di riscatto, ma il Milan lo vorrebbe cedere solo a titolo definitivo*


Certo che pure questi, sapendo che noi stiamo con le pezze, ci vengono a offrire un prestito per l'unico giocatore in rosa vendibile?


----------



## admin (21 Agosto 2014)

aleslash ha scritto:


> *Luca Marchetti su Sky Sport 24: Il Liverpool pensa seriamente a Balotelli, gli inglesi proporranno un prestito con diritto di riscatto, ma il Milan lo vorrebbe cedere solo a titolo definitivo*



Lo vogliono vendere a tutti i costi.


----------



## Roten1896 (21 Agosto 2014)

aleslash ha scritto:


> *Luca Marchetti su Sky Sport 24: Il Liverpool pensa seriamente a Balotelli, gli inglesi proporranno un prestito con diritto di riscatto, ma il Milan lo vorrebbe cedere solo a titolo definitivo*




fanno bene a proporre il prestito con diritto di riscatto, anche solo per prendere per i fondelli Galliani, i prestiti con NON riscatti sono la sua specialità


----------



## hiei87 (21 Agosto 2014)

Io ormai seguo tutto questo con disincanto. Di Balotelli non può fregarmene di meno. Certo è che, se pensano di fare un bel colpo vendendo Balotelli e prendendo Cerci, hanno visto un bel fim....


----------



## admin (21 Agosto 2014)

*La Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 21 Agosto 2014:

Il Milan e la tentazione Premier League per Mario Balotelli. Il Liverpool all'assalto dell'attaccante. Raiola al lavoro a Londra. *


----------



## hiei87 (21 Agosto 2014)

aleslash ha scritto:


> *Luca Marchetti su Sky Sport 24: Il Liverpool pensa seriamente a Balotelli, gli inglesi proporranno un prestito con diritto di riscatto, ma il Milan lo vorrebbe cedere solo a titolo definitivo*



A maggior ragione in prestito senza quantomeno un obbligo di riscatto sarebbe un rischio enorme...


----------



## mefisto94 (21 Agosto 2014)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Certo che pure questi, sapendo che noi stiamo con le pezze, ci vengono a offrire un prestito per l'unico giocatore in rosa vendibile?



E' palesemente una trollata.


----------



## aleslash (21 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 21 Agosto 2014:
> 
> Il Milan e la tentazione Premier League per Mario Balotelli. Il Liverpool all'assalto dell'attaccante. Raiola al lavoro a Londra. *



"RivoluIone" Milan in queste ultime settimane?


----------



## Milo (21 Agosto 2014)

*Marchetti a sky: "ci sono conferme dall'inghilterra sulla trattativa"*


----------



## admin (21 Agosto 2014)

aleslash ha scritto:


> "RivoluIone" Milan in queste ultime settimane?



Come ho già scritto, non mi stupirei se ci fosse una vera e propria rivoluzione.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (21 Agosto 2014)

Dai, dai, dai! Speriamo!


----------



## Frikez (21 Agosto 2014)

Se lo cediamo in prestito siamo gli imbecilli num 1 al mondo


----------



## aleslash (21 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come ho già scritto, non mi stupirei se ci fosse una vera e propria rivoluzione.


Onestamente penso sia l'unica speranza che abbiamo per dire la nostra, provare a rivoluzionare perche se rimaniamo con questa calma piatta, sappiamo cosa ci aspetta


----------



## Heaven (21 Agosto 2014)

Cedere il nostro, sulla carta almeno, miglior giocatore in prestito con diritto di riscatto...neanche le squadrette ormai. Se lo vogliono pagano cash subito, 25 mln é gia scontato

Comunque anche io credo che nell'ultima settimana ci sara una rivoluzione...


----------



## Milo (21 Agosto 2014)

Rivoluzione? Non so.. Falcao non costa poco ne di cartellino ne di stipendio... Mancano 10 giorni e devi prima trattate balo...

Magari fosse vero ma non ci illudiamo, è molto difficile anche se si avesse molte disponibilità liquide


----------



## admin (21 Agosto 2014)

*Tutti i giornali in edicola oggi riportano che Balotelli è in vendita.

Tuttosport titola:"Balotelli Milan: stavolta è finita davvero". *


----------



## Roten1896 (21 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Tutti i giornali in edicola oggi riportano che Balotelli è in vendita.
> 
> Tuttosport titola:"Balotelli Milan: stavolta è finita davvero". *



è vero che manca poco tempo a fine mercato, ma una volta che Mario è ceduto, Berlusconi e Galliani non hanno più scuse...

per poter fare acquisti decenti hanno fatto capire che sarebbero state necessare le cessioni di tre "cancri" : Kakà, Robinho e Balotelli

adesso che (se confermato l'addio di Balotelli) se ne sono andati tutti e tre, devono fare i miracoli in questi dieci giorni per rinforzare la squadra, altrimenti è inutile che poi alle telecamere vadano a parlare di qualificazione in Champions


----------



## gianluca1193 (21 Agosto 2014)

"Dai!Dai!Dai!" Cit.
[MENTION=1298]gianluca1193[/MENTION]. Devi quotare le notizie


----------



## admin (21 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Tutti i giornali in edicola oggi riportano che Balotelli è in vendita.
> 
> Tuttosport titola:"Balotelli Milan: stavolta è finita davvero". *



.


----------



## aleslash (21 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Tutti i giornali in edicola oggi riportano che Balotelli è in vendita.
> 
> Tuttosport titola:"Balotelli Milan: stavolta è finita davvero". *



Siamo ai titoli di coda. Siamo ai titoli di coda per una storia d'amore mai veramente accecante, una storia piena di "ti prendo" e "ti lascio" dalle due parti:giocatore e società.
Se ne andrà(?) un giocatore che (secondo alcuni) ha potenzialità da campione e che tutti(o quasi) hanno scaricato dopo un mondiale scadente, ma cosa gli si poteva chiedere? È un giocatore limitato, uno da fermo, punizioni-rigori-faville ogni tanto e basta, quante volte lo abbiamo visto in area di rigore da buona posizione cercare il rigore invece di tirare, perché neanche lui si fida di queste "potenzialità" che tutti gli addossano, tantomeno come si definisce lui, un giocatore normale.
Onestamente penso che il Milan aldilà della crisi della (non)società farebbe bene a vendere una mela marcia come lo ha definito qualcuno, se fossimo in un vero Milan sarebbe sostituito degnamente,ma attualmente non abbiamo certezze;eppure, siamo ai titoli di coda solo di Balotelli o di tutto il Milan?Perché siamo alla resa dei conta,ora o mai più, con l'eventuale cessione di Balotelli quelli ai piani alti non hanno davvero più scuse.


----------



## Now i'm here (21 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Tutti i giornali in edicola oggi riportano che Balotelli è in vendita.
> 
> Tuttosport titola:"Balotelli Milan: stavolta è finita davvero". *



la cessione ci sta anche, ma voglio proprio vedere cosa si inventeranno. 
qualcuno dovrà pur prendere il suo posto, mica avranno intenzione di puntare su pazzini. 

ridursi gli ultimi 10 giorni, con l'acqua alla gola (per non dire di peggio), per fare mercato: la specialità di galliani.


----------



## Dumbaghi (21 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Tutti i giornali in edicola oggi riportano che Balotelli è in vendita.
> 
> Tuttosport titola:"Balotelli Milan: stavolta è finita davvero". *



è andata ormai, l'ultimo grande giocatore se ne va dal Milan, d'ora in poi solo giovani e mediocri.


----------



## aleslash (21 Agosto 2014)

*Secondo il Corriere dello Sport il Liverpool proporrebbe un prestito oneroso a 4 milioni con un riscatto fissato a 15 per la prossima stagione*


----------



## 666psycho (21 Agosto 2014)

aleslash ha scritto:


> *Secondo il Corriere dello Sport il Liverpool proporrebbe un prestito oneroso a 4 milioni con un riscatto fissato a 15 per la prossima stagione*



ma lasciamo stare il prestito... il liverpool ha soldi, dunque fuori il cash... non scherziamo dai!


----------



## Andreas89 (21 Agosto 2014)

aleslash ha scritto:


> *Secondo il Corriere dello Sport il Liverpool proporrebbe un prestito oneroso a 4 milioni con un riscatto fissato a 15 per la prossima stagione*


Pagano tutti, hanno regalato negli anni vagonate di mln e non vogliono pagare solo noi??? Ma se ne vadano....


----------



## 666psycho (21 Agosto 2014)

se va via, speriamo almeno di ricavare 25 milioni, ma la vedo dura! più probabile 20 milioni...


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (21 Agosto 2014)

aleslash ha scritto:


> *Luca Marchetti su Sky Sport 24: Il Liverpool pensa seriamente a Balotelli, gli inglesi proporranno un prestito con diritto di riscatto, ma il Milan lo vorrebbe cedere solo a titolo definitivo*



Non scherziamo: al limite prestito solo con obbligo di riscatto. E il cartellino costa almeno 25M, che con i bonus dovranno arrivare a 30M. Altrimenti Balotelli resta qui. Non ci facciamo prendere per la gola da nessuno. In Inghilterra girano prezzi assurdi, non vedo perché dovremmo fare i fessi della situazione svendendo il nostro miglior giocatore a seguito di un mondiale negativo come tutti i suoi compagni di squadra che tuttavia non vedono calare il prezzo.


----------



## smallball (21 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Tutti i giornali in edicola oggi riportano che Balotelli è in vendita.
> 
> Tuttosport titola:"Balotelli Milan: stavolta è finita davvero". *


l'unico giocatore tecnicamente decente viene ceduto...si prospettano tempi ancora piu' cupi


----------



## EccezZziunale (21 Agosto 2014)

Io sono super favorevole alla cessione, anzi prima se ne va e meglio è; il punto è trovare una persona all'altezza. Se non c'è dobbiamo tenercelo.
Immobile sarebbe stato il colpo giusto a mio avviso...


----------



## Love (21 Agosto 2014)

andate sul fb di suma...subitoooo


----------



## sion (21 Agosto 2014)

milan channel conferma la trattativa


----------



## Andreas89 (21 Agosto 2014)

*Milan channel conferma che è in corso una trattativa per la cessione a titolo definitivo di Mario Balotelli al Liverpool.*


----------



## Hammer (21 Agosto 2014)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> *la cessione ci sta anche, ma voglio proprio vedere cosa si inventeranno*.
> qualcuno dovrà pur prendere il suo posto, mica avranno intenzione di puntare su pazzini.
> 
> ridursi gli ultimi 10 giorni, con l'acqua alla gola (per non dire di peggio), per fare mercato: la specialità di galliani.



Si salverebbero in corner acquistando Destro. In caso di Pandev mi auguro una desolazione a San Siro


----------



## Louis Gara (21 Agosto 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Milan channel conferma che è in corso una trattativa per la cessione a titolo definitivo di Mario Balotelli al Liverpool.*



Vabbe, è andato. Ho paura di cosa possa fare Galliani in questi ultimi 10 giorni. Punte più forti di Mario e alla nostra portata non ce ne sono.

Balo, per quanto io non sia pazzo di lui, la partita ogni tanto te la risolveva. Mah.


----------



## sion (21 Agosto 2014)

speriamo almeno in 25 milioni


----------



## gabuz (21 Agosto 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Milan channel conferma che è in corso una trattativa per la cessione a titolo definitivo di Mario Balotelli al Liverpool.*



Giorni molto tristi


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (21 Agosto 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Milan channel conferma che è in corso una trattativa per la cessione a titolo definitivo di Mario Balotelli al Liverpool.*



Bene. Ma attenzione al sostituto. Perché qualsiasi nome diverso da Falcao (al massimo Jackson Martinez) farà fuggire via pure quei 15.000 che già hanno rinnovato l'abbonamento.


----------



## Andreas89 (21 Agosto 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Milan channel conferma che è in corso una trattativa per la cessione a titolo definitivo di Mario Balotelli al Liverpool.*



Che brutta fine....


----------



## Jaqen (21 Agosto 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Milan channel conferma che è in corso una trattativa per la cessione a titolo definitivo di Mario Balotelli al Liverpool.*


Mediocrizzazione level 100 complete.


----------



## Love (21 Agosto 2014)

Balotelli via per 25 mln + 9 mln per l'ingaggio che risparmiamo...per cerci siamo arrivati ad offrire 13 mln...in teoria quindi avremmo come tesoretto 50 mln...una società seria prenderebbe cerci per 15 + un giocatore...un centrocampista per 10 mln...io stravedo per grenier...e rimarrebbero 20/25 mln per una punta...qualcuno ha nominato destro...magari...però cmq per quella cifra puoi prendere qualcuno di buono...magari il chicharito...una società seria stavamo dicendo...o cmq competente..visto che la ns società non è ne l'una ne l'altra il ns mercato sarà cerci dzemaili a centrocampo e qualche scarto in avanti che si giocherà il posto con pazzini...e il che è tutto dire...


----------



## EccezZziunale (21 Agosto 2014)

Se vendessero Balotelli e acquistassero Rabiot e Destro insieme a Cerci io alla fine sarei contento.
Un attacco tutto azzurro con El Sha, Destro e Cerci non mi dispiacerebbe affatto.


----------



## sion (21 Agosto 2014)

prenderemo pandev per sostituire mario.


----------



## mefisto94 (21 Agosto 2014)

EccezZziunale ha scritto:


> Se vendessero Balotelli e acquistassero Rabiot e Destro insieme a Cerci io alla fine sarei contento.
> Un attacco tutto azzurro con El Sha, Destro e Cerci non mi dispiacerebbe affatto.



Io no, ne vorrei solo uno forte, ma forte sul serio.


----------



## gabuz (21 Agosto 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Bene. Ma attenzione al sostituto. Perché qualsiasi nome diverso da Falcao (al massimo Jackson Martinez) farà fuggire via pure quei 15.000 che già hanno rinnovato l'abbonamento.



Ma anche sto Martinez non è nessuno. Ok Falcao anche se non è più giovanissimo ed arriva da un bruttissimo infortunio, però la qualità è indiscutibile. Tutto il resto sarebbe un downgrade clamoroso.


----------



## mefisto94 (21 Agosto 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Milan channel conferma che è in corso una trattativa per la cessione a titolo definitivo di Mario Balotelli al Liverpool.*



.


----------



## Hammer (21 Agosto 2014)

Lo dico a malincuore: Balotelli è un sopravvalutato, un giocatore nella media, insopportabile dentro e fuori dal campo, ma nel mediocre campionato italiano spesso le partite le risolveva con un colpo dei suoi. 



Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Bene. Ma attenzione al sostituto. Perché qualsiasi nome diverso da Falcao (al massimo Jackson Martinez) farà fuggire via pure quei 15.000 che già hanno rinnovato l'abbonamento.



Non ci sperare, Falcao è impossibile


----------



## Hammer (21 Agosto 2014)

EccezZziunale ha scritto:


> *Se vendessero Balotelli e acquistassero Rabiot e Destro insieme a Cerci io alla fine sarei contento*.
> Un attacco tutto azzurro con El Sha, Destro e Cerci non mi dispiacerebbe affatto.



.


----------



## Love (21 Agosto 2014)

si parla cmq di scarsi 20 mln...e vabbè da galliani cosa vuoi mai aspettarti..preso a 22 venduto a 20...


----------



## Schism75 (21 Agosto 2014)

Quindi é notizia vera. Speriamo che tutto si concluda in modo da consentirci una serie di acquisti interessanti.


----------



## admin (21 Agosto 2014)

*Le parti sono vicinissime. Si puó chiudere già oggi. Sky*


----------



## Love (21 Agosto 2014)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Quindi é notizia vera. Speriamo che tutto si concluda in modo da consentirci *una serie di acquisti interessanti*.



bah...ci credo poco


----------



## Il Rosso e il Nero (21 Agosto 2014)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Quindi é notizia vera. Speriamo che tutto si concluda in modo da consentirci una serie di acquisti interessanti.



Chissà se Zè Eduardo è ancora disponibile


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (21 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le parti sono vicinissime. Si puó chiudere già oggi. Sky*



La cessione di Balotelli sarà l'inizio della nostra rinascita, fidatevi.
E comunque per me è una trattativa che va avanti almeno da prima del Mondiale.


----------



## Love (21 Agosto 2014)

sul fatto che balotelli andava ceduto sono d'accordo...non so se è sopravvalutato ma sicuro non è un campione...gioca in maniera svogliata e fa venire i nervi in una maniera esagerata...spero solo che non facciamo p......e in mano dal liverpool con una offerta ridicola e poi cmq spero davvero che questi soldi servano a rinforzarci...altrimenti abbiamo perso tempo


----------



## sion (21 Agosto 2014)

si chiude gia' oggi stesso penso proprio per darci il tempo di cominciare a cercare un sostituto


----------



## Super_Lollo (21 Agosto 2014)

Lo dico adesso : 
balotelli va via ( ok , pure per me ) non prendiamo nessuno all altezza e finiamo il campionato metà /bassa classifica . Balo nonostante abbia il cervello di un neonato l anno scorso ci ha fatto fare una decina di punti ... Se giochiamo con pazzilardino sarà un disastro totale .


----------



## Hammer (21 Agosto 2014)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> La cessione di Balotelli sarà l'inizio della nostra rinascita, fidatevi.



Me la segno


----------



## sion (21 Agosto 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Lo dico adesso :
> balotelli va via ( ok , pure per me ) non prendiamo nessuno all altezza e finiamo il campionato metà /bassa classifica . Balo nonostante abbia il cervello di un neonato l anno scorso ci ha fatto fare una decina di punti ... Se giochiamo con pazzilardino sarà un disastro totale .


ottimismo a raffica vedo


----------



## Jaqen (21 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le parti sono vicinissime. Si puó chiudere già oggi. Sky*





Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> La cessione di Balotelli sarà l'inizio della nostra rinascita, fidatevi.
> E comunque per me è una trattativa che va avanti almeno da prima del Mondiale.



Dipende solo da chi compriamo.


----------



## Milo (21 Agosto 2014)

Cavolo chiudono già oggi!!

Ho più paura che il sostituto sia un bidone/pazzini che la speranza che si prende uno all'altezza


----------



## Underhill84 (21 Agosto 2014)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> *La cessione di Balotelli sarà l'inizio della nostra rinascita, fidatevi.
> *E comunque per me è una trattativa che va avanti almeno da prima del Mondiale.



e con quali soldi??? con 18 milioni non ci compri NULLA


----------



## sion (21 Agosto 2014)

cmq pensandoci,potrebbero uscirsene con niang punta centrale e prendono cerci ala destra


----------



## Underhill84 (21 Agosto 2014)

se sostituiscono balotelli con cerci mi auguro qualche azione clamorosa!!! almeno chiudiamo baracca per sempre e festa finita


----------



## Love (21 Agosto 2014)

si parla di negredo come sostituto...29 anni e chi sa tra stipendio e cartellino quanto ci costa...bah...


----------



## smallball (21 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le parti sono vicinissime. Si puó chiudere già oggi. Sky*



auguro a Mario almeno di avere un rendimento costante senza "Balotellate"


----------



## Petrecte (21 Agosto 2014)

Ok altri soldi che spariranno nei meandri del bilancio, poi a fine mercato qualche cesso dal Genoa strapagato e alla via così che siamo "competitivissimiiiiiiiiiiiii".


----------



## prebozzio (21 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le parti sono vicinissime. Si puó chiudere già oggi. Sky*


Dopo il 2005 non avrei mai pensato di poter diventare un tifoso del Liverpool, ma mi sbagliavo.

Ricordate i primi 5 mesi del 2012/2013? Quelli della zona retrocessione? Ecco, senza Balotelli siamo praticamente la stessa squadra.


----------



## EccezZziunale (21 Agosto 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Io no, ne vorrei solo uno forte, ma forte sul serio.


L'unico forte che è sul mercato rimane Falcao, altri non ne vedo e di certo le grosse squadre non svendono all'ultima settimana di mercato il loro gioiello.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (21 Agosto 2014)

Come si fa a scambiare Balotelli per Cerci!

E' un ulteriore indebolimento della rosa ragazzi, ma non avevano detto che "se parte Kakà arriva uno fortissimo"? Io sto ancora aspettando.


----------



## Sherlocked (21 Agosto 2014)

Chiunque, e ripeto chiunque, sarebbe un upgrade rispetto a balotelli mario. Via subito dal Milan, anche gratis.


----------



## forzaplus44 (21 Agosto 2014)

in prestito mai, se lo vogliono ci diano 22 milioni e arrivederci!!


----------



## sion (21 Agosto 2014)

accordo per 22 milioni si dice


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (21 Agosto 2014)

*Sportmediaset: Accordo trovato tra Milan e Liverpool. Manca solo il si del giocatore, ma è un dettaglio. Balotelli è praticamente un giocatore del Liverpool.*


----------



## Albijol (21 Agosto 2014)

Love ha scritto:


> si parla di negredo come sostituto...29 anni e chi sa tra stipendio e cartellino quanto ci costa...bah...



Saremmo la squadra più vecchia dell'universo...


----------



## Milo (21 Agosto 2014)

sion ha scritto:


> accordo per 22 milioni si dice



pochissimi


----------



## Il Rosso e il Nero (21 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le parti sono vicinissime. Si puó chiudere già oggi. Sky*



Spero di sbagliarmi, ma credo che il ricavato verrà utilizzato per ripianare il bilancio, e arriverà qualche cesso in prestito


----------



## prebozzio (21 Agosto 2014)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> *Sportmediaset: Accordo trovato tra Milan e Liverpool. Manca solo il si del giocatore, ma è un dettaglio. Balotelli è praticamente un giocatore del Liverpool.*


E così, dopo aver regalato contratti ad Alex, Menez, Honda e Essien, ci liberiamo dell'unico giocatore che fa sì che a livello internazionale si parli ancora di Milan.


----------



## Underhill84 (21 Agosto 2014)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> E così, dopo aver regalato contratti ad Alex, Menez, Honda e Essien, ci liberiamo dell'unico giocatore che fa sì che a livello internazionale si parli ancora di Milan.



Il Milan più mediocre da dopo la serie B


----------



## Milo (21 Agosto 2014)

*Sky: trattativa in stato avanzato, Balotelli ad un passo.*


----------



## Brain84 (21 Agosto 2014)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> E così, dopo aver regalato contratti ad Alex, Menez, Honda e Essien, ci liberiamo dell'unico giocatore che fa sì che a livello internazionale si parli ancora di Milan.



Non un gran parlare però se bisogna essere sinceri...Balotelli a livello caratteriale non è mai stato da Milan e mai lo sarà. Se vogliamo tornare alla mentalità che ci ha portato a vincere così tanto, servono calciatori e uomini, non figurine che stanno attaccate ai social 24 ore su 24


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (21 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le parti sono vicinissime. Si puó chiudere già oggi. Sky*





Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> La cessione di Balotelli sarà l'inizio della nostra rinascita, fidatevi.
> E comunque per me è una trattativa che va avanti almeno da prima del Mondiale.



ho le tue stesse sensazioni. Stavolta credo proprio che non lo sostituiremo con il primo bollito a costo zero.


----------



## smallball (21 Agosto 2014)

Milo ha scritto:


> *Sky: trattativa in stato avanzato, Balotelli ad un passo.*



possiamo gia' ritenerlo ceduto


----------



## Milo (21 Agosto 2014)

Piu che altro secondo me, se non compri un sostituto, 2/3 dei 15000 abbonati rivorranno indietro i soldi, come è successo per thiago e ibra


----------



## Gas (21 Agosto 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> ho le tue stesse sensazioni. Stavolta credo proprio che non lo sostituiremo con il primo bollito a costo zero.



Io credo che useremo i soldi per rifondare il centrocampo e non l'attacco, e mi va bene perché se crei una squadra che gioca a calcio, padrona del gioco come vogliono loro, allora anche una punta mediocre può fare dozzine di goal.
Poi una volta che hai creato una buona squadra dalle fondamenta, appena capita l'occasione di penderti una prima punta di livello assoluto in un'attimo si può tornare in alto.


----------



## andre (21 Agosto 2014)

Sturridge - Balotelli - Sterling...
Fan paura là davanti


----------



## Il Rosso e il Nero (21 Agosto 2014)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Il Milan più mediocre da dopo la serie B



Quello era migliore, c'era Baresi


----------



## Jaqen (21 Agosto 2014)

Milo ha scritto:


> *Sky: trattativa in stato avanzato, Balotelli ad un passo.*


Essien, Honda, Zaccardo, Abate. Ci sono altri problemi, non Balotelli. Adesso Galliani caro, ne voglio almeno 2 di "fortissimi".


----------



## Love (21 Agosto 2014)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Essien, Honda, Zaccardo, Abate. Ci sono altri problemi, non Balotelli. *Adesso Galliani caro, ne voglio almeno 2 di "fortissimi"*.



si si aspetta e spera...


----------



## keepitterron (21 Agosto 2014)

Milo ha scritto:


> *Sky: trattativa in stato avanzato, Balotelli ad un passo.*


#amala


----------



## ale009 (21 Agosto 2014)

Bene, sono contento..un anno e mezzo fa ero al settimo cielo per l'arrivo di Balotelli, ultimamente non ne potevo più. È troppo irritante e montato...preferisco giocare tutta la stagione con uno normalissimo come Pazzini che con un pseudo campione come Balotelli. Finché non sistema la testa Balotelli non sarà mai un fuoriclasse in grado di farti vincere.
Penso che qualcuno arriverà non possiamo stare con una punta tutta la stagione.


----------



## dyablo65 (21 Agosto 2014)

La cessione di Balotelli era necessaria, non era di esempio per nessuno. Servono giocatori di calcio, non necessariamente campioni, basta che siano uomini non ragazzi viziati. Chiunque arriverà ffarà meglio e magari si impegnerà per 90 minuti


----------



## admin (21 Agosto 2014)

*Secondo quanto riportato da Sportmediaset e dalla BBC l'accordo tra il Milan ed il Liverpool sarebbe stato trovato sulla base di 22 milioni di euro. Manca solo il sì del giocatore. Chiusura ad un passo. *


----------



## Love (21 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo quanto riportato da Sportmediaset e dalla BBC l'accordo tra il Milan ed il Liverpool sarebbe stato trovato sulla base di 22 milioni di euro. Manca solo il sì del giocatore. Chiusura ad un passo. *



22 mln non sono male...certo se faceva un mondiale come si deve...


----------



## smallball (21 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo quanto riportato da Sportmediaset e dalla BBC l'accordo tra il Milan ed il Liverpool sarebbe stato trovato sulla base di 22 milioni di euro. Manca solo il sì del giocatore. Chiusura ad un passo. *



abbiamo 10 giorni per cercare di allestire una squadra decente...speriamo


----------



## Hammer (21 Agosto 2014)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> E così, dopo aver regalato contratti ad Alex, Menez, Honda e Essien, ci liberiamo dell'unico giocatore che fa sì che a livello internazionale si parli ancora di Milan.



È vero, ma si può ancora rimediare. Se ne avranno la volontà in dirigenza.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (21 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo quanto riportato da Sportmediaset e dalla BBC l'accordo tra il Milan ed il Liverpool sarebbe stato trovato sulla base di 22 milioni di euro. Manca solo il sì del giocatore. Chiusura ad un passo. *



.


----------



## prebozzio (21 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo quanto riportato da Sportmediaset e dalla BBC l'accordo tra il Milan ed il Liverpool sarebbe stato trovato sulla base di 22 milioni di euro. Manca solo il sì del giocatore. Chiusura ad un passo. *


Con 22 milioni prendi uno più scarso di lui. Mah.


----------



## Louis Gara (21 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo quanto riportato da Sportmediaset e dalla BBC l'accordo tra il Milan ed il Liverpool sarebbe stato trovato sulla base di 22 milioni di euro. Manca solo il sì del giocatore. Chiusura ad un passo. *



Spero solo non ci diano quel pacco di Borini...


----------



## tifoso evorutto (21 Agosto 2014)

In Italia anche mezzo Balo fa la differenza, anche se è un giocatore veramente irritante.
Certo che se il sostituto è Pazzini siamo spacciati

Vorrei far notare che al momento abbiamo ceduto Kaka, Robinho e Tarabt sostituendoli con il solo Menez
Se cediamo Balo senza sostituirlo degnamente abbiamo una qualità tecnica da lotta retrocessione


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (21 Agosto 2014)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> In Italia anche mezzo Balo fa la differenza, anche se è un giocatore veramente irritante.
> Certo che se il sostituto è Pazzini siamo spacciati
> 
> Vorrei far notare che al momento abbiamo ceduto Kaka, Robinho e Tarabt sostituendoli con il solo Menez
> Se cediamo Balo senza sostituirlo degnamente abbiamo una qualità tecnica da lotta retrocessione


Berardi-Zaza-Sansone VS El Sharaawy-Pazzini-Cerci. Berardi = El Sha, Zaza > Pazzini e Cerci > Sansone. Siamo sui livelli del Sassuolo.


----------



## prebozzio (21 Agosto 2014)

*Nosotti, Sky: "Balotelli arrivando all'allenamento ha detto che è il suo ultimo giorno a Milanello"*


----------



## Andreas89 (21 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo quanto riportato da Sportmediaset e dalla BBC l'accordo tra il Milan ed il Liverpool sarebbe stato trovato sulla base di 22 milioni di euro. Manca solo il sì del giocatore. Chiusura ad un passo. *



Amarezza....


----------



## folletto (21 Agosto 2014)

Come spenderanno sti 22 mln i nostri EROI?

Mettiamo che la vendita della testa matta era prevista da tempo e che i conseguenti acquisti siano già programmati e "pronti"....arrivassero un centrocampista e un centravanti con i 22 più il "piccolo tesoretto", poteri anche dare un buon voto al mercato (più probabile che arrivino Cerci e un centravanti mediocre)
Se invece viene fuori una roba tipo via Boateng e dentro Matri dello scorso mercato allora siamo una squadra da 12° posto se non peggio mettendo in conto la "depressione" dei nuovi arrivati


Valuteremo a giochi fatti (ho paura........)


----------



## robs91 (21 Agosto 2014)

L'ho sempre ritenuto un sopravvalutato sin dal suo arrivo al Milan,quindi non mi dispero per la sua cessione.Detto questo il sostituto deve essere all'altezza e non certo un bollito alla Torres, tanto x fare un esempio.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (21 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo quanto riportato da Sportmediaset e dalla BBC l'accordo tra il Milan ed il Liverpool sarebbe stato trovato sulla base di 22 milioni di euro. Manca solo il sì del giocatore. Chiusura ad un passo. *


In società staranno stappando quello buono, lo vendono quasi alla stessa cifra d'acquisto ma con già un anno e mezzo in rossonero alle spalle.


----------



## Heaven (21 Agosto 2014)

È andato Balo. 22mln sono proprio briciole per i prezzi di adesso, voglio vedere adesso con cosa si presenta Galliani. Perché mettiamo che con i 22 di Balo arriviamo a 30 da spendere totali, se solo cerco ne costa 20 siamo spacciati...


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (21 Agosto 2014)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> *Nosotti, Sky: "Balotelli arrivando all'allenamento ha detto che è il suo ultimo giorno a Milanello"*



Vabbè a ste cose credo poco, sono un po romanzate. Non penso che Balotelli sia entrato a Milanello urlando sta frase in faccia a Nosotti.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (21 Agosto 2014)

*Di Marzio: intesa raggiunta tra Milan e Liverpool. 20 milioni senza bonus. Oggi Raiola vola a Liverpool per chiudere.*


----------



## folletto (21 Agosto 2014)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Vabbè a ste cose credo poco, sono un po romanzate. Non penso che Balotelli sia entrato a Milanello urlando sta frase in faccia a Nosotti.



Si, però Nosotti non mi sembra quel tipo di giornalista che si inventa scoop inesistenti


----------



## Underhill84 (21 Agosto 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: intesa raggiunta tra Milan e Liverpool. 20 milioni senza bonus. Oggi Raiola vola a Liverpool per chiudere.*



Che vergogna... Galliani è un incapace totale a vendere...
Oltretutto è a forte dei marmi... non segue neanche la trattativa in prima persona!!


----------



## prebozzio (21 Agosto 2014)

folletto ha scritto:


> Si, però Nosotti non mi sembra quel tipo di giornalista che si inventa scoop inesistenti


Anche perché è lì.


----------



## Milo (21 Agosto 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: intesa raggiunta tra Milan e Liverpool. 20 milioni senza bonus. Oggi Raiola vola a Liverpool per chiudere.*



Non sappiamo cedere, per me 20 senza bonus sono pochissimi...


----------



## Hammer (21 Agosto 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: intesa raggiunta tra Milan e Liverpool. 20 milioni senza bonus. Oggi Raiola vola a Liverpool per chiudere.*



Venti milioni sono dannatamente pochi. Se fosse vero sarebbe l'ennesima conferma del fatto che Galliani non riesce a vendere


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (21 Agosto 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: intesa raggiunta tra Milan e Liverpool. 20 milioni senza bonus. Oggi Raiola vola a Liverpool per chiudere.*



L' ingaggio per me andrà ad aumentare.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (21 Agosto 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: intesa raggiunta tra Milan e Liverpool. 20 milioni senza bonus. Oggi Raiola vola a Liverpool per chiudere.*



adesso per sostituirlo serve un autentico miracolo sportivo. O l'intervento del taumaturgo, che di miracoli se ne intende.


----------



## Louis Gara (21 Agosto 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: intesa raggiunta tra Milan e Liverpool. 20 milioni senza bonus. Oggi Raiola vola a Liverpool per chiudere.*



Regalato, praticamente. Mamma mia...


----------



## UDG (21 Agosto 2014)

Ma per voi cosa ha dimostrato costui per valere più di 20 milioni?


----------



## smallball (21 Agosto 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: intesa raggiunta tra Milan e Liverpool. 20 milioni senza bonus. Oggi Raiola vola a Liverpool per chiudere.*



una miseria


----------



## ale009 (21 Agosto 2014)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Che vergogna... Galliani è un incapace totale a vendere...
> Oltretutto è a forte dei marmi... non segue neanche la trattativa in prima persona!!



Per me sono 20 milioni regalati..Balotelli dopo le ultime vicende calcistiche era praticamente invendibile!!! Io ho paura per il sostituto, bah vedremo tanto mancano 10 giorni e l'agonia finirà


----------



## runner (21 Agosto 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: intesa raggiunta tra Milan e Liverpool. 20 milioni senza bonus. Oggi Raiola vola a Liverpool per chiudere.*



quindi cediamo l' unico di nostra proprietà (visto che ormai abbiamo mezza rosa dai prestiti) che in un' annata senza troppe pressioni avrebbe potuto restare più tranquillo e segnare tanti gol per poi venderlo al doppio?


----------



## Love (21 Agosto 2014)

20 mln sono pochi per un 24enne per il quale in uk stravedono e aggiungo che i reds in questo momento sono stracolmi di soldi...hanno speso 25mln per lovren...*lovren*...e noi gli diamo balo per 20 mln...il ns male è galliani...il giorno che ci sbarazzeremo di lui risorgeremo...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (21 Agosto 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: intesa raggiunta tra Milan e Liverpool. 20 milioni senza bonus. Oggi Raiola vola a Liverpool per chiudere.*


Ci è andata anche bene, imho. L'obiettivo era venderlo a quanto, 30 milioni? Mi pare palese che dopo le vicende del mondiale(non dipese da noi)fosse invendibile ad una cifra simile, quindi venti milioni è un'offerta congrua, facciamo pure plusvalenza.


----------



## AntaniPioco (21 Agosto 2014)




----------



## prebozzio (21 Agosto 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: intesa raggiunta tra Milan e Liverpool. 20 milioni senza bonus. Oggi Raiola vola a Liverpool per chiudere.*


Balotelli viene pagato come o meno di Filipe Luis, Mathieu, Immobile, Chambers, Iturbe, Lovren, Lallana, Griezmann.


----------



## AntaniPioco (21 Agosto 2014)




----------



## Gas (21 Agosto 2014)

Love ha scritto:


> 20 mln sono pochi per un 24enne per il quale in uk stravedono e aggiungo che i reds in questo momento sono stracolmi di soldi...hanno speso 25mln per lovren...*lovren*...e noi gli diamo balo per 20 mln...il ns male è galliani...il giorno che ci sbarazzeremo di lui risorgeremo...



Se 20M sono pochi ed in UK stravedono per lui allora le altre squadre si sarebbero fatte vive e sarebbe partita un'asta al rialzo.
Se non è successo è perché nessuna di queste squadre inglesi che stravedono per lui, a parte il Liverpool si è fatta viva, neppure dopo aver sentito che l'accordo potrebbe essere di soli 20M


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (21 Agosto 2014)

Love ha scritto:


> 20 mln sono pochi per un 24enne per il quale in uk stravedono e aggiungo che i reds in questo momento sono stracolmi di soldi...hanno speso 25mln per lovren...*lovren*...e noi gli diamo balo per 20 mln...il ns male è galliani...il giorno che ci sbarazzeremo di lui risorgeremo...


Purtroppo è la stessa solfa di Silva e Ibrahimovic. Lo stiamo vendendo noi, non lo stanno acquistando loro.


----------



## SuperMilan (21 Agosto 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: intesa raggiunta tra Milan e Liverpool. 20 milioni senza bonus. Oggi Raiola vola a Liverpool per chiudere.*



Non ci bastano nemmeno per un sostituto decente.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (21 Agosto 2014)

*Balotelli vuole 6M netti per 5 anni. Raiola sta trattando con i Reds.*


----------



## Super_Lollo (21 Agosto 2014)

Soliti fessi , 20 milioni e chi compri ???? Giochi con pazzilardino ???


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (21 Agosto 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Balotelli vuole 6M netti per 5 anni. Raiola sta trattando con i Reds.*



Non penso che i Reds faranno problemi.


----------



## Roten1896 (21 Agosto 2014)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> *Sportmediaset: Accordo trovato tra Milan e Liverpool. Manca solo il si del giocatore, ma è un dettaglio. Balotelli è praticamente un giocatore del Liverpool.*



Pippo Inzaghi, TI AMO  lo sapevo che avresti fatto fuori sto cesso 
Oggi sarà una giornata meravigliosa


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (21 Agosto 2014)

Sono preoccupatissimo. Questi sono capacissimi di intascarsi 20 milioni e dire che Pazzini è il nostro nuovo acquisto visto che l'anno scorso veniva da un grave infortunio.


----------



## folletto (21 Agosto 2014)

Senza Balotelli ci serve ancor di più un centrocampista di qualità (imho)


----------



## Z A Z A' (21 Agosto 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: intesa raggiunta tra Milan e Liverpool. 20 milioni senza bonus. Oggi Raiola vola a Liverpool per chiudere.*



Mi sta benissimo la cessione,ma 20 milioni sono pochi.
Servirà molta intelligenza per prendere due giocatori validi (punta e esterno) in una decina di giorni,quindi ho paura...


----------



## Andreas89 (21 Agosto 2014)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Pippo Inzaghi, TI AMO  lo sapevo che avresti fatto fuori sto cesso
> Oggi sarà una giornata meravigliosa



Ora saremo più forti senza Mario.....


----------



## prebozzio (21 Agosto 2014)




----------



## Andreas89 (21 Agosto 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: intesa raggiunta tra Milan e Liverpool. 20 milioni senza bonus. Oggi Raiola vola a Liverpool per chiudere.*



.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (21 Agosto 2014)

prebozzio ha scritto:


>


Ma significa essere proprio di parte, una partita da 3 senza quel goal, manco 4.


----------



## Doctore (21 Agosto 2014)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Sono preoccupatissimo. Questi sono capacissimi di intascarsi 20 milioni e dire che Pazzini è il nostro nuovo acquisto visto che l'anno scorso veniva da un grave infortunio.


Di questo dobbiamo preoccuparci non di altro.


----------



## AntaniPioco (21 Agosto 2014)

6 milioni a stagione vuole pure, puah


----------



## Super_Lollo (21 Agosto 2014)

Qui tutti felici ... Boh ... Io finché non vedo il sostituto non esulto perché i ladri sono capaci di tutto ...


----------



## Darren Marshall (21 Agosto 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: intesa raggiunta tra Milan e Liverpool. 20 milioni senza bonus. Oggi Raiola vola a Liverpool per chiudere.*


Boh, per me sono matti. Cedono un giocatore che non potrà essere sostituito visto che quei 20 milioni no basteranno per migliorare la squadra (se mai verranno reinvestiti tutti).


----------



## AntaniPioco (21 Agosto 2014)

prebozzio ha scritto:


>



uno dei 5/6 gol su azione che ha fatto in tutta la sua storia al milan se va bene

il 90% delle partite che ha fatto sono state a dir poco pietose


----------



## AndrasWave (21 Agosto 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: intesa raggiunta tra Milan e Liverpool. 20 milioni senza bonus. Oggi Raiola vola a Liverpool per chiudere.*



Svenduto.. Un pochino mi dispiace ma la testa che ha è quasi irrecuperabile.


----------



## prebozzio (21 Agosto 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ma significa essere proprio di parte, una partita da 3 senza quel goal, manco 4.


Mi sbaglio o quella partita l'abbiamo vinta?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (21 Agosto 2014)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Mi sbaglio o quella partita l'abbiamo vinta?


Mi sbaglio o non siamo arrivati manco in Europa League?


----------



## Aragorn (21 Agosto 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Qui tutti felici ... Boh ... Io finché non vedo il sostituto non esulto perché i ladri sono capaci di tutto ...



Sostituto ? quale sostituto ? non hai visto lo splendido precampionato di Niang ?


----------



## ale009 (21 Agosto 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Qui tutti felici ... Boh ... Io finché non vedo il sostituto non esulto perché i ladri sono capaci di tutto ...



Lollo per me è diventata una questione di principio..non lo sopporto più, piuttosto Pazzini tutta la stagione!!!almeno ci mette il cuore, noi siamo abituati ad altri giocatori.
Basta i Cassano e i Balotelli voglio persone che corrono e si sbattono, piuttosto scarsi ma che si sbattono!!!


----------



## hiei87 (21 Agosto 2014)

Di Balotelli non me ne può fregar di meno, ma non pensate che il genio del mercato ne andrà a prendere uno migliore. A conti fatti, saremo molto, ma molto più deboli dell'anno scorso, avendo perso l'unico giocatore che ci garantiva di arrivare intorno ai 50 punti...


----------



## dottor Totem (21 Agosto 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: intesa raggiunta tra Milan e Liverpool. 20 milioni senza bonus. Oggi Raiola vola a Liverpool per chiudere.*



Hanno deciso di venderlo a tutti i costi e la cifra è secondo me il massimo che si possa ottenere dopo il linciaggio mediatico subito da mario.
Chi gioisce per la sua vendita (20M sono una miseria) non sa cosa gli aspetta.


----------



## prebozzio (21 Agosto 2014)

Fatevi un giro sui forum dei tifosi reds... ci stanno prendendo per i fondelli. Il miglior attaccante pagato quanto stanno ricavando da Borini, e quasi la metà di Lukaku.



Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Mi sbaglio o non siamo arrivati manco in Europa League?


No, non ti sbagli. E con Pazzini centravanti non credo sarà facile arrivarci nemmeno quest'anno.
Il mio appunto era legato alla partita singola come il tuo commento. Sei andato fuori tema. 4.


----------



## Super_Lollo (21 Agosto 2014)

ale009 ha scritto:


> Lollo per me è diventata una questione di principio..non lo sopporto più, piuttosto Pazzini tutta la stagione!!!almeno ci mette il cuore, noi siamo abituati ad altri giocatori.
> Basta i Cassano e i Balotelli voglio persone che corrono e si sbattono, piuttosto scarsi ma che si sbattono!!!


Si pure a me non sta simpatico ma guardando il campo ... Se non prendiamo un sostituto all altezza qui andiamo in B


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (21 Agosto 2014)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Di Balotelli non me ne può fregar di meno, ma non pensate che il genio del mercato ne andrà a prendere uno migliore. A conti fatti, saremo molto, ma molto più deboli dell'anno scorso, avendo perso l'unico giocatore che ci garantiva di arrivare intorno ai 50 punti...



Bravo. Concordo al 100%. Non sono un fan di Balotelli ma la sua partenza non mi piace per il fatto che non verrà preso nessun attaccante valido. O almeno penso. Dai dai, Pazzini farà 30 gol quest'anno. Si si dai.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (21 Agosto 2014)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Fatevi un giro sui forum dei tifosi reds... ci stanno prendendo per i fondelli. Il miglior attaccante pagato quanto stanno ricavando da Borini, e quasi la metà di Lukaku.
> 
> 
> No, non ti sbagli. E con Pazzini centravanti non credo sarà facile arrivarci nemmeno quest'anno.
> Il mio appunto era legato alla partita singola come il tuo commento. Sei andato fuori tema. 4.


Perfetto, restiamo in tema partita singola. Tutte le partite da quattro non condite con i suoi spettacolari goal? Quelle le hai scordate?


----------



## Sherlocked (21 Agosto 2014)

Anche nessuno è meglio di lui. Via a prescindere, è la corruzione del Milan: iniziamo a epurare a livello morale, solo cosi potremo ripartire.


----------



## The P (21 Agosto 2014)

Mi viene da piangere. Sempre peggio. A 20mln adesso voglio vedere chi prendiamo. Auguro il fallimento a questa società di bestie.


----------



## Il Rosso e il Nero (21 Agosto 2014)

Sherlocked ha scritto:


> Anche nessuno è meglio di lui. Via a prescindere, è la corruzione del Milan: iniziamo a epurare a livello morale, solo cosi potremo ripartire.



La corruzione del Milan è rappresentata dal duo Galliani - Berlusconi, altro che Mario


----------



## The P (21 Agosto 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Qui tutti felici ... Boh ... Io finché non vedo il sostituto non esulto perché i ladri sono capaci di tutto ...



Io tifosi ormai non sono da meno dei giornalisti. Memoria corta e tante parole. 

Balo per mezza stagione ci ha salvato facendoci arrivare terzi, l'anno scorso ha giocato male - come tutti, ma ha comunque portato più punti di tutti gli altri messi insieme.



Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: intesa raggiunta tra Milan e Liverpool. 20 milioni senza bonus. Oggi Raiola vola a Liverpool per chiudere.*


----------



## ed.vedder77 (21 Agosto 2014)

Sherlocked ha scritto:


> Anche nessuno è meglio di lui. Via a prescindere, è la corruzione del Milan: iniziamo a epurare a livello morale, solo cosi potremo ripartire.



. Concordo

Certo che galliani non sa proprio vendere.....manco un bonus....dovremo iniziare a epurare anche a livello dirigenziale..


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (21 Agosto 2014)

*Sportmediaset: Manca solo l'accordo col giocatore; Raiola sta trattando un quinquennale da 6mln a stagione. Balotelli stesso nel pomeriggio potrebbe partire per l'Inghilterra.*


----------



## Sherlocked (21 Agosto 2014)

Il Rosso e il Nero ha scritto:


> La corruzione del Milan è rappresentata dal duo Galliani - Berlusconi, altro che Mario



Loro due, e balotelli. I tre simboli della corruzione del milan.


----------



## Hammer (21 Agosto 2014)

Sherlocked ha scritto:


> *Anche nessuno è meglio di lui*. Via a prescindere, è la corruzione del Milan: iniziamo a epurare a livello morale, solo cosi potremo ripartire.



Nemmeno per sogno, se poi dobbiamo giocare con Pazzini centravanti e a sostituirlo Menez falso nueve


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (21 Agosto 2014)

*Sondaggio di Sky Sports UK: il 67% dei tifosi è favorevole al ritorno di Mario in Premier. L'amore e la simpatia nei suoi confronti non è mai tramontata.*


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (21 Agosto 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Sondaggio di Sky Sports UK: il 67% dei tifosi è favorevole al ritorno di Mario in Premier. L'amore e la simpatia nei suoi confronti non è mai tramontata.*



Si si, vedrete le prime partite farà molto bene con impegno e molti gol. Vediamo tra un paio mesi come andrà..


----------



## Sherlocked (21 Agosto 2014)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Nemmeno per sogno, se poi dobbiamo giocare con Pazzini centravanti e a sostituirlo Menez falso nueve



Per me si. Lui tatticamente non si sa cosa sia, punta no di certo. Cammina in campo, non gioca di squadra, non si impegna, nei big match scompare, fa il grande con le piccole e il piccolo con le grandi. Tecnicamente sopravvalutatissimo e pompato dai media, si allena poco, male e contro voglia, ha la testa all'alcol, alle donne, alle macchine, a far vedere i muscoli, e ha 24 anni, mica 18. Deve andarsene e la sua dipartita, PER ME, è gia di per se un beneficio per il Milan.

Poi, che anche Galliani e Berlusconi siano classificabili come mali del Milan attuale è indubbio, ma qui si parla di balotelli mario.


----------



## prebozzio (21 Agosto 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Perfetto, restiamo in tema partita singola. Tutte le partite da quattro non condite con i suoi spettacolari goal? Quelle le hai scordate?


E chi le dimentica? Io non ho mai negato i suoi difetti, e nessuno può dire il contrario. Semplicemente mi piace essere realista, e realisticamente Balotelli è il calciatore migliore della rosa attuale del Milan e l'attaccante più forte che possiamo avere in questo preciso momento storico. 
I 30 gol in 54 partite dicono che la sua parte l'ha fatta: non ha sbalordito, non ha entusiasmato, ma i problemi in questi 20 mesi sono stati ben altri.
Viene ceduto nel momento peggiore perché dopo il Mondiale è stato svalutato dal punto di vista economico, e per di più a ridosso della fine del calciomercato. 
Cedere Balotelli significa cedere l'unico calciatore in rosa di livello internazionale, quello che si prende le copertine di riviste americane, quello che Kobe Bryant ama, quello che nelle tournée viene cercato da grandi e piccini. Mario oltre a essere un attaccante discontinuo con colpi di genio è anche uno straordinario personaggio mediatico, e senza di lui il Milan è un po' più piccolo.


----------



## The P (21 Agosto 2014)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> E chi le dimentica? Io non ho mai negato i suoi difetti, e nessuno può dire il contrario. Semplicemente mi piace essere realista, e realisticamente Balotelli è il calciatore migliore della rosa attuale del Milan e l'attaccante più forte che possiamo avere in questo preciso momento storico.
> I 30 gol in 54 partite dicono che la sua parte l'ha fatta: non ha sbalordito, non ha entusiasmato, ma i problemi in questi 20 mesi sono stati ben altri.
> Viene ceduto nel momento peggiore perché dopo il Mondiale è stato svalutato dal punto di vista economico, e per di più a ridosso della fine del calciomercato.
> Cedere Balotelli significa cedere l'unico calciatore in rosa di livello internazionale, quello che si prende le copertine di riviste americane, quello che Kobe Bryant ama, quello che nelle tournée viene cercato da grandi e piccini. Mario oltre a essere un attaccante discontinuo con colpi di genio è anche uno straordinario personaggio mediatico, e senza di lui il Milan è un po' più piccolo.



.


----------



## Elshafenomeno (21 Agosto 2014)

Il Rosso e il Nero ha scritto:


> La corruzione del Milan è rappresentata dal duo Galliani - Berlusconi, altro che Mario



Finalmente uno che ragiona.

Sì sì, stappate pure lo champagne, poi conterò le vostre bestemmie quando Pazzini sarà titolare.


----------



## Il Rosso e il Nero (21 Agosto 2014)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> E chi le dimentica? Io non ho mai negato i suoi difetti, e nessuno può dire il contrario. Semplicemente mi piace essere realista, e realisticamente Balotelli è il calciatore migliore della rosa attuale del Milan e l'attaccante più forte che possiamo avere in questo preciso momento storico.
> I 30 gol in 54 partite dicono che la sua parte l'ha fatta: non ha sbalordito, non ha entusiasmato, ma i problemi in questi 20 mesi sono stati ben altri.
> Viene ceduto nel momento peggiore perché dopo il Mondiale è stato svalutato dal punto di vista economico, e per di più a ridosso della fine del calciomercato.
> Cedere Balotelli significa cedere l'unico calciatore in rosa di livello internazionale, quello che si prende le copertine di riviste americane, quello che Kobe Bryant ama, quello che nelle tournée viene cercato da grandi e piccini. Mario oltre a essere un attaccante discontinuo con colpi di genio è anche uno straordinario personaggio mediatico, e senza di lui il Milan è un po' più piccolo.



.


----------



## Aragorn (21 Agosto 2014)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Mario oltre a essere un attaccante discontinuo con colpi di genio è anche uno straordinario personaggio mediatico, e senza di lui il Milan è un po' più piccolo.



Questo è vero. Se all'estero si ricordavano ancora della nostra esistenza era praticamente solo perché avevamo Balotelli.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (21 Agosto 2014)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> E chi le dimentica? Io non ho mai negato i suoi difetti, e nessuno può dire il contrario. Semplicemente mi piace essere realista, e realisticamente Balotelli è il calciatore migliore della rosa attuale del Milan e l'attaccante più forte che possiamo avere in questo preciso momento storico.
> I 30 gol in 54 partite dicono che la sua parte l'ha fatta: non ha sbalordito, non ha entusiasmato, ma i problemi in questi 20 mesi sono stati ben altri.
> Viene ceduto nel momento peggiore perché dopo il Mondiale è stato svalutato dal punto di vista economico, e per di più a ridosso della fine del calciomercato.
> Cedere Balotelli significa cedere l'unico calciatore in rosa di livello internazionale, quello che si prende le copertine di riviste americane, quello che Kobe Bryant ama, quello che nelle tournée viene cercato da grandi e piccini. Mario oltre a essere un attaccante discontinuo con colpi di genio è anche uno straordinario personaggio mediatico, e senza di lui il Milan è un po' più piccolo.


Ma guarda, io in generale non sono d'accordo con la sua cessione. Non sono d'accordo perché so che non ci sono prospettive alla sua cessione, non c'è alcun progetto e se con lui, in campionato, si galleggiava, adesso affonderemo. Sarei stato favorevole, con tutto il cuore, se ci fosse stato un progetto serio alle spalle, vendere lui per ripartire e allora senza alcun rammarico avrei appoggiato la società. Su questo ci siamo, allora di cosa stiamo parlando? Beh, mi sapeva di banalità quella gif, buttata lì così, dimentica di tutti i difetti, molti più dei pregi, che Balo porterà via con sé. Inoltre stiamo a vedere cosa succederà, qualcosa dovranno pur fare e allora tireremo le somme, non è detto che ci peggioreremo, per tornare nel concreto ripeto che Martinez da solo non servirebbe a molto, un Cerci-Martinez sarebbe già inequivocabilmente un upgrade. Forse sarà peggio senza Balotelli ma con lui non sarebbe stato sicuramente meglio.


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Agosto 2014)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> *Sportmediaset: Manca solo l'accordo col giocatore; Raiola sta trattando un quinquennale da 6mln a stagione. Balotelli stesso nel pomeriggio potrebbe partire per l'Inghilterra.*



.

*QUOTATE LE NEWS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! NON SI CAPISCE NULLA QUANDO SI ENTRA. SE VOLETE PARLARE DI BALOTELLI, C'E' IL TOPIC UFFICIALE. 

Basta intasare il topic per favore*


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (21 Agosto 2014)

*Balotelli a Pazzini durante l'allenamento :" Dai, adesso giocherai un pò di più".*


----------



## prebozzio (21 Agosto 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ma guarda, io in generale non sono d'accordo con la sua cessione. Non sono d'accordo perché so che non ci sono prospettive alla sua cessione, non c'è alcun progetto e se con lui, in campionato, si galleggiava, adesso affonderemo. Sarei stato favorevole, con tutto il cuore, se ci fosse stato un progetto serio alle spalle, vendere lui per ripartire e allora senza alcun rammarico avrei appoggiato la società. Su questo ci siamo, allora di cosa stiamo parlando? Beh, mi sapeva di banalità quella gif, buttata lì così, dimentica di tutti i difetti, molti più dei pregi, che Balo porterà via con sé. Inoltre stiamo a vedere cosa succederà, qualcosa dovranno pur fare e allora tireremo le somme, non è detto che ci peggioreremo, per tornare nel concreto ripeto che Martinez da solo non servirebbe a molto, un Cerci-Martinez sarebbe già inequivocabilmente un upgrade. Forse sarà peggio con Balotelli ma con lui non sarebbe stato sicuramente meglio.


La GIF era un ricordo. Dobbiamo stare a fare i criticoni anche nel momento in cui se ne va il nostro calciatore migliore? E che cacchio.
E' tutta l'estate che parliamo di bilanci, plusvalenze, ammortamenti. Il mercato ci deprime, le amichevoli sono state umilianti.
Ci stiamo dimenticando cos'è il calcio, l'essenza del calcio, la bellezza del calcio: quella GIF voleva essere un saluto a Mario.

Io continuerò a seguirlo con affetto in Inghilterra, che abbia o no la maglia del Milan non mi cambia niente.

A me dispiace come tifoso del Milan, non come tifoso di Balotelli.


----------



## prebozzio (21 Agosto 2014)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> .
> 
> *QUOTATE LE NEWS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! NON SI CAPISCE NULLA QUANDO SI ENTRA. SE VOLETE PARLARE DI BALOTELLI, C'E' IL TOPIC UFFICIALE.
> 
> Basta intasare il topic per favore*


Scusa.


----------



## AntaniPioco (21 Agosto 2014)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> *Balotelli a Pazzini durante l'allenamento :" Dai, adesso giocherai un pò di più".*



e magari con merito


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (21 Agosto 2014)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> La GIF era un ricordo. Dobbiamo stare a fare i criticoni anche nel momento in cui se ne va il nostro calciatore migliore? E che cacchio.
> E' tutta l'estate che parliamo di bilanci, plusvalenze, ammortamenti. Il mercato ci deprime, le amichevoli sono state umilianti.
> Ci stiamo dimenticando cos'è il calcio, l'essenza del calcio, la bellezza del calcio: quella GIF voleva essere un saluto a Mario.
> 
> ...


Vabbè che Balotelli ha poco da spartire col calcio, non è un esempio, né come uomo, né come calciatore. Ciò detto se ne va il migliore della nostra rosa e allora? Non cambia molto, non si arrivava in EL con lui, non ci arriveremo senza. Non c'è da piangere, c'era da piangere per Shevchenko, per Kakà o anche per Ibrahimovic, di certo non per Balotelli.


----------



## AntaniPioco (21 Agosto 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Sondaggio di Sky Sports UK: il 67% dei tifosi è favorevole al ritorno di Mario in Premier. L'amore e la simpatia nei suoi confronti non è mai tramontata.*



può fare tutti i gol e tuffi che vuole, basta che stia lontano almeno 10000 km da milanello


----------



## hiei87 (21 Agosto 2014)

PippoInzaghi92 ha scritto:


> Bravo. Concordo al 100%. Non sono un fan di Balotelli ma la sua partenza non mi piace per il fatto che non verrà preso nessun attaccante valido. O almeno penso. Dai dai, Pazzini farà 30 gol quest'anno. Si si dai.



Alla fine Balotelli cannava i big match, ma quelli li perderemo lo stesso, e ti garantiva almeno 6 o 7 vittorie contro i vari Bologna e Cagliari di turno. Non avendo uno straccio di gioco, e di certo non lo avremo con Mister Inzaghi, contro le piccole ogni tanto potevamo almeno affidarci alle sue giocate estemporanee. 
Adesso mi immagino già il tenore dei post dopo 4 o 5 partite a fila con Pazzini titolare....


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (21 Agosto 2014)

*Mario Balotelli ha salutato i compagni di squadra e sta svuotando l'armadietto di milanello. In giornata volerà a Liverpool per definire l'accordo con i Reds.*


----------



## BlackAngelBlackAngel (21 Agosto 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Mario Balotelli ha salutato i compagni di squadra e sta svuotando l'armadietto di milanello. In giornata volerà a Liverpool per definire l'accordo con i Reds.*


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (21 Agosto 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Mario Balotelli ha salutato i compagni di squadra e sta svuotando l'armadietto di milanello.*



E' fatta. Addio Balo. Ho paura, veramente tanta paura...


----------



## ale009 (21 Agosto 2014)

*Balotelli sta salutando i compagni, ha svuotato l'armadietto e oggi parte per Liverpool*


----------



## Elshafenomeno (21 Agosto 2014)

Love ha scritto:


> 20 mln sono pochi per un 24enne per il quale in uk stravedono e aggiungo che i reds in questo momento sono stracolmi di soldi...hanno speso 25mln per lovren...*lovren*...e noi gli diamo balo per 20 mln...il ns male è galliani...il giorno che ci sbarazzeremo di lui risorgeremo...



VANGELO, fratello. 

Galliani è il male. Finchè rimane lui si fa sciopero del tifo.


----------



## Love (21 Agosto 2014)

che balo se ne va non me ne importa minimamente devo dire la verità...non è scattata la scintilla...sarà pure forte ma non si impegna non da il massimo non suda per la maglia...quindi meglio che vada...mi sarei aspettato di più dei 20mln ma con galliani si sa che vende male e acquista malissimo spendendo spropositi per giocatori di basso livello...e adesso aspetto questi ultimi dieci giorni per vedere che combiniamo...sono proprio curioso...se prendiamo cerci e martinez cambiando modulo secondo me possiamo fare un gran campionato...


----------



## Louis Gara (21 Agosto 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Mario Balotelli ha salutato i compagni di squadra e sta svuotando l'armadietto di milanello. In giornata volerà a Liverpool per definire l'accordo con i Reds.*



Comunque 20 milioni sono una miseria. Galliani fa proprio schifo, mamma mia. Secondo me a 25 o 22 + bonus si poteva fare tranquillamente.


----------



## Elshafenomeno (21 Agosto 2014)

no ma le risate che mi farò a pensare alla gente che brinda adesso quando il Thereau o il Dybala di turno non vedrà boccia


----------



## Stex (21 Agosto 2014)

L'unico che vorrei sarebbe destro...


----------



## Louis Gara (21 Agosto 2014)

> *Balotelli sta salutando i compagni, ha svuotato l'armadietto e oggi parte per Liverpool*





Elshafenomeno ha scritto:


> no ma le risate che mi farò a pensare alla gente che brinda adesso quando il Thereau o il Dybala di turno non vedrà boccia



Mica è colpa dei tifosi che sono contenti della cessione di Balo, se poi andremo a prendere i soliti cessi.


----------



## Morghot (21 Agosto 2014)

Elshafenomeno ha scritto:


> no ma le risate che mi farò a pensare alla gente che brinda adesso quando il Thereau o il Dybala di turno non vedrà boccia


Mi unisco alle risa... chissà che colpo hanno in serbo galliani e berlusca per sostituirlo, non vedo l'ora di vedere l'annuncio. Poi oh io ci spero davvero sia un degno sostituto ma lo sappiamo già tutti che non sarà così quindi cosa c'è da esultare boh.


----------



## Tahva (21 Agosto 2014)

Elshafenomeno ha scritto:


> no ma le risate che mi farò a pensare alla gente che brinda adesso quando il Thereau o il Dybala di turno non vedrà boccia


Il punto è questo: non sono una sostenitrice di Balotelli, ma venderlo (a quel prezzo, poi) a fine mercato indica già che quei soldi non saranno reinvestiti e si proseguirà a galleggiare – se ci si riesce – senza un obiettivo. Sono già certa che i soldi saranno messi in tasca e qualcuno servirà per comprare gente che deve svernare, tipo Pandev. Scarti di squadre che un tempo ci vedevano con il binocolo.
E ne sono sicura perché ormai Galliani in questi ultimi anni è diventato un marchio di fabbrica.

Cosa siamo diventati?


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (21 Agosto 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Mario Balotelli ha salutato i compagni di squadra e sta svuotando l'armadietto di milanello. In giornata volerà a Liverpool per definire l'accordo con i Reds.*



*Quotate le notizie!!!*


----------



## BlackAngelBlackAngel (21 Agosto 2014)

Elshafenomeno ha scritto:


> no ma le risate che mi farò a pensare alla gente che brinda adesso quando il Thereau o il Dybala di turno non vedrà boccia



Non sai quante me ne farò io a fine campionato, quando saremo comunque in decima posizione, ma senza aver dovuto sopportare uno come lui in campo giornata dopo giornata. 
Bellissimo giorno oggi, anche se non dovessero acquistare nessuno!!


----------



## Tahva (21 Agosto 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Quotate le notizie!!!*


Scusami, domando con ignoranza e innocenza: per inviare un messaggio devo sempre quotare la notizia di riferimento? Anche se è a 26 pagine di distanza e volevo commentare il messaggio di un altro tifoso? Viene un bel po' scomodo...


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (21 Agosto 2014)

Tahva ha scritto:


> Scusami, domando con ignoranza e innocenza: per inviare un messaggio devo sempre quotare la notizia di riferimento? Anche se è a 26 pagine di distanza e volevo commentare il messaggio di un altro tifoso? Viene un bel po' scomodo...



in questo topic si parla di Balotelli al Liverpool, quindi le notizie più recenti (non quelle di 26 pagine prima) vanno sempre quotate. Insieme, eventualmente, alla risposta che si da ad un altro utente. Si tratta di un clic in più, niente di trascendentale. E lo chiediamo per far capire a chi entra di cosa si sta parlando.



Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Mario Balotelli ha salutato i compagni di squadra e sta svuotando l'armadietto di milanello. In giornata volerà a Liverpool per definire l'accordo con i Reds.*



.


----------



## ale009 (21 Agosto 2014)

Balotelli è andato via senza salutare i tifosi presenti a milanello.. simpatico come sempre!!!! contentissimo che se ne sia andato.


----------



## Frikez (21 Agosto 2014)

ale009 ha scritto:


> *Balotelli sta salutando i compagni, ha svuotato l'armadietto e oggi parte per Liverpool*



Mi mancherà meno di 0. I Reds buttano 20 milioni che ovviamente noi utilizzeremo in malo modo, come sempre.


----------



## Roten1896 (21 Agosto 2014)

ale009 ha scritto:


> *Balotelli sta salutando i compagni, ha svuotato l'armadietto e oggi parte per Liverpool*



dai Mario passa di qua a salutarmi, oggi ti abbraccio come un fratello


----------



## cris (21 Agosto 2014)

incredibile come in acquisto stra paghiamo i giocatori, in vendita ci accontentiamo di due banane... 20 mln coi prezzi che circolano ora sono imbarazzanti, con quella cifra ci compri un nessuno cosmico.

la vedo grigissima, rosa da metá classifica.


----------



## admin (21 Agosto 2014)

*Balotelli, mentre lasciava Milanello, ha dichiarato:"Niente è ancora deciso". *


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (21 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Balotelli, mentre lasciava Milanello, ha dichiarato:"Niente è ancora deciso". *



*Milan Channel: per Balotelli la trattativa è nata ieri sera alle ore 22. Alle ore 15 di oggi Raiola sarà in sede del Liverpool per accordarsi sull'ingaggio.*


----------



## aleslash (21 Agosto 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Milan Channel: per Balotelli la trattativa è nata ieri sera alle ore 22. Alle ore 15 di oggi Raiola sarà in sede del Liverpool per accordarsi sull'ingaggio.*


Secondo quanto si evince vorrebbero usare i soldi di balo per cerci


----------



## Love (21 Agosto 2014)

aleslash ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto si evince vorrebbero usare i soldi di balo per cerci



da cosa si evince...leggendo mc su mn non mi sembra di aver capito ciò...


----------



## iceman. (21 Agosto 2014)

Se si fa male Pazzini gioca Niang?


----------



## mefisto94 (21 Agosto 2014)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Se si fa male Pazzini gioca Niang?



Richiamiamo il mitra.


----------



## aleslash (21 Agosto 2014)

Love ha scritto:


> da cosa si evince...leggendo mc su mn non mi sembra di aver capito ciò...


Sentendo un po di trasmissioni sportive, se davvero facessero una cosa del genere...


----------



## mefisto94 (21 Agosto 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Milan Channel: per Balotelli la trattativa è nata ieri sera alle ore 22. Alle ore 15 di oggi Raiola sarà in sede del Liverpool per accordarsi sull'ingaggio.*



.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (21 Agosto 2014)

*Suma: con tutto il rispetto per Mario Balotelli, oggi nasce il Milan di Pippo Inzaghi.*


----------



## ferocesaseru (21 Agosto 2014)

L'errore è stato fatto a monte acquistandolo,Milanello non è Lourdes. Balotelli va inserito in un contesto che non dipenda da lui,ma che sia "uno dei tanti",non è maturo e chissà quando e se lo sarà mai. In una non-squadra come la nostra Balo era oro colato,adesso saremo una non squadra e basta. Come in Nazionale, Balotelli è un soggetto perfetto per coprire la pochezza generale della squadra e se adesso non si parlerà di tesserati Milan che fanno i ******* via social,sicuramente le prestazioni in campo non subiranno improvvisamente un'impennata verso l'alto. Quello che mi dà fastidio della cessione è la tempistica: perchè così tardi? Ora i possibili sostituti accettabili si sono già accasati,rimangono soltanto gli scarti. Parte dei soldi incassati dalla cessione di Balotelli andrà al City,quindi temo che oltre a Cerci al massimo arriverà un ******* di proporzioni immani. Se questo è basta a rendere felici per questa operazione,allora godetevi la prossima "entusiasmante" stagione.


----------



## aleslash (21 Agosto 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Suma: con tutto il rispetto per Mario Balotelli, oggi nasce il Milan di Pippo Inzaghi.*


Mamma mia


----------



## Fabry_cekko (21 Agosto 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Suma: con tutto il rispetto per Mario Balotelli, oggi nasce il Milan di Pippo Inzaghi.*



Persona senza dignità Suma, dice quello che vuole la società.


----------



## SuperMilan (21 Agosto 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Suma: con tutto il rispetto per Mario Balotelli, oggi nasce il Milan di Pippo Inzaghi.*



Per ora è un Milan da "salvezza tranquilla".


----------



## Louis Gara (21 Agosto 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Suma: con tutto il rispetto per Mario Balotelli, oggi nasce il Milan di Pippo Inzaghi.*



WTF? Oggi non non nasce un bel niente, ora come ora siamo da lotta per non retrocedere. Se arrivano almeno un centrocampista, ala e punta allora può nascere qualcosa...


----------



## DannySa (21 Agosto 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Suma: con tutto il rispetto per Mario Balotelli, oggi nasce il Milan di Pippo Inzaghi.*



Certo certo, però nel 2013 quando arrivò da solo portò una squadra di pippe al terzo posto.
È chiaro che a Balotelli serva entusiasmo intorno, senza di quello manca tutto poi mettiamoci che abbiamo una rosa di dopolavoristi è chiaro che non ci si possa aspettare 40 gol e Champions però Mario in questo annetto e mezzo i suoi gol li ha fatti, non ha assolutamente fallito e ce ne pentiremo presto dato che tornando in PL e in un una squadra competitiva ha trovato l'oro.
In bocca al lupo Mario... per noi il peggio deve ancora arrivare e a neanche 2 settimane dalla fine del mercato dobbiamo ancora fare mercato e abbiamo ceduto il più forte davanti, chiamala genialità e adesso sono curioso di vedere il fenomeno in azione cosa saprà fare con cosa? 20-25 mln di budget? 2 "fortissimi" con questi soldi al 20 agosto? stappiamo quello buono certo.


----------



## sion (21 Agosto 2014)

.


----------



## robs91 (21 Agosto 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Suma: con tutto il rispetto per Mario Balotelli, oggi nasce il Milan di Pippo Inzaghi.*


pare abbia anche detto che i 20 milioni servano per il *bilancio* e per il mercato


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (21 Agosto 2014)

> Suma: con tutto il rispetto per Mario Balotelli, oggi nasce il Milan di Pippo Inzaghi.


Sono estremamente deluso, ormai non ci resta che passare il resto dei nostri campionati nell'anonimato più oscuro con questa dirigenza scandalosa.


----------



## mefisto94 (21 Agosto 2014)

robs91 ha scritto:


> pare abbia anche detto che i 20 milioni servano per il *bilancio* e per il mercato


----------



## Re Ricardo (21 Agosto 2014)

Sherlocked ha scritto:


> Anche nessuno è meglio di lui. Via a prescindere, è la corruzione del Milan: iniziamo a epurare a livello morale, solo cosi potremo ripartire.


.


----------



## admin (21 Agosto 2014)

*Raiola alle 15 sarà nella sede del Liverpool per discutere il contratto di Mario Balotelli. *


----------



## The Ripper (21 Agosto 2014)

Voglio Destro


----------



## ed.vedder77 (21 Agosto 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Vabbè che Balotelli ha poco da spartire col calcio, non è un esempio, né come uomo, né come calciatore. Ciò detto se ne va il migliore della nostra rosa e allora? Non cambia molto, non si arrivava in EL con lui, non ci arriveremo senza. Non c'è da piangere, c'era da piangere per Shevchenko, per Kakà o anche per Ibrahimovic, di certo non per Balotelli.



.


----------



## The P (21 Agosto 2014)

Balotelli 20mln, Lallana 31.

Galliani come dirigente si sta dimostrando incompetente su tutti i fronti.


----------



## Andreas89 (21 Agosto 2014)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Voglio Destro



Giocatorino, che senza rifornimenti farebbe la fine di Pazzini e Matri.


----------



## addox (21 Agosto 2014)

robs91 ha scritto:


> pare abbia anche detto che i 20 milioni servano per il *bilancio* e per il mercato



Ho dovuto aspettare 28 pagine per leggere la vera tragedia di questa cessione. Balottelli si, Balottelli no, il vero scandalo sarà che come *sempre hanno fatto*, i soldi delle cessioni andranno per lo più nel bilancio.
E qui si stà a parlare di sostituti all'altezza


----------



## Frikez (21 Agosto 2014)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Voglio Destro



Magari. Ma la Roma non te lo da purtroppo


----------



## Il Rosso e il Nero (21 Agosto 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Suma: con tutto il rispetto per Mario Balotelli, oggi nasce il Milan di Pippo Inzaghi.*



Certo, prima il problema era Seedorf, poi Balotelli... Suma veramente vergognoso


----------



## accadde_domani (21 Agosto 2014)

Mah, sarò impopolare, ma da osservatore esterno vi dico che vi siete tolti dal groppone un peso mica da ridere. Grandi potenzialità e zero testa. Se quei venti milioni li reinvestirete per bene non potrete che guadagnarci.


----------



## Andreas89 (21 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Raiola alle 15 sarà nella sede del Liverpool per discutere il contratto di Mario Balotelli. *





accadde_domani ha scritto:


> Mah, sarò impopolare, ma da osservatore esterno vi dico che vi siete tolti dal groppone un peso mica da ridere. Grandi potenzialità e zero testa. Se quei venti milioni li reinvestirete per bene non potrete che guadagnarci.


Ed è qui che casca l'asino....


----------



## accadde_domani (21 Agosto 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Ed è qui che casca l'asino....



Imho saranno reinvestiti, vi siete sgravati di una marea di ingaggi, qualche spazio per investire c'è.


----------



## Albijol (21 Agosto 2014)

Il Rosso e il Nero ha scritto:


> Certo, prima il problema era Seedorf, poi Balotelli... Suma veramente vergognoso



Stranamente il problema non è mai Galliani o Berlusconi, sarà perché senza di loro lui sarebbe a zappare la terra?


----------



## Zosimo2410 (21 Agosto 2014)

Stiamo evidentemente "dismettendo" Raiola.
Questa é una buona cosa. Purtroppo per il Milan gli unici canali di acquisizione giocatori erano procurstori amici (Raiola), presidenti amici (Florentino Perez) e compagni di merende (Preziosi). Non penso che saremo in grado di ricostruire puntando ai giocatori che ci servono pagandoli come chiede il mercato.


----------



## addox (21 Agosto 2014)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Stiamo evidentemente "dismettendo" Raiola.
> Questa é una buona cosa. Purtroppo per il Milan gli unici canali di acquisizione giocatori erano procurstori amici (Raiola), presidenti amici (Florentino Perez) e compagni di merende (Preziosi). Non penso che saremo in grado di ricostruire puntando ai giocatori che ci servono pagandoli come chiede il mercato.



Secondo me stanno "dismettendo" il Milan.


----------



## Jonnys (21 Agosto 2014)

Avrebbe avuto più senso cedere De Sciglio al Real a 15 milioni e sostituirlo con Vrsaljko a 5 milioni. Invece cedono Balo e lo sostituiscono con Hernandez o Negredo?! Dio ce ne scampi di sti 2 bidoni! Prenderanno Cerci in prestito, Dzemaili a 3 milioni e uno scarto in attacco. Poi l'anno prossimo si vende il Faraone per riscattare Cerci! Che società allo sbando! Senza Balo (non che lo ami) ma valiamo la metà! Non può essere venduto meno di Iturbe! È l'ennesima cessione sbagliata a prezzo stracciato! Servono 25 milioni di sterline, cioè 31,5 milioni di €!! Solo a questa cifra si può prendere un degno sostituto!


----------



## folletto (21 Agosto 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Suma: con tutto il rispetto per Mario Balotelli, oggi nasce il Milan di Pippo Inzaghi.*







robs91 ha scritto:


> pare abbia anche detto che i 20 milioni servano per il *bilancio* e per il mercato



Altro che Martinez, Cerci e Rabiot, ci aspetta una stagione drammatica


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (21 Agosto 2014)

*Bobo Vieri su Twitter: "Oggi Galliani ha fatto il più grande colpo della storia del Milan"*


----------



## aleslash (21 Agosto 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Bobo Vieri su Twitter: "Oggi Galliani ha fatto il più grande colpo della storia del Milan"*



Falcao is arriving


----------



## DannySa (21 Agosto 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Bobo Vieri su Twitter: "Oggi Galliani ha fatto il più grande colpo della storia del Milan"*



Dopo quello peggiore della storia di prenderti a 33 anni..


----------



## Blu71 (21 Agosto 2014)

Speriamo che se lo prendano subito.


----------



## Louis Gara (21 Agosto 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Bobo Vieri su Twitter: "Oggi Galliani ha fatto il più grande colpo della storia del Milan"*



Cani e porci...


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (21 Agosto 2014)

*Raiola è nella sede dei Reds; l'incontro è iniziato alle 16 ora italiana. Dopo l'accordo col Milan, l'agente tratta per l'ingaggio del giocatore: si chiude a 6 mln netti a stagione. Operazione ai dettagli.*


----------



## Blu71 (21 Agosto 2014)

Anche a Liverpool si pentiranno dell'acquisto


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (21 Agosto 2014)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> *Raiola è nella sede dei Reds; l'incontro è iniziato alle 16 ora italiana. Dopo l'accordo col Milan, l'agente tratta per l'ingaggio del giocatore: si chiude a 6 mln netti a stagione. Operazione ai dettagli.*



*Milan Channel: il Milan sta facendo questa cessione per il mercato e per il gruppo (squadra), NON per il bilancio.*


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (21 Agosto 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Milan Channel: il Milan sta facendo questa cessione per il mercato e per il gruppo (squadra), NON per il bilancio.*




Questa mi sa tanto di forzatura  E' una leccatina di Milan Channel.


----------



## Z A Z A' (21 Agosto 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Milan Channel: il Milan sta facendo questa cessione per il mercato e per il gruppo (squadra), NON per il bilancio.*



"Se Ricky resta va bene,altrimenti ne arriva uno fortissimo."


----------



## SuperMilan (21 Agosto 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Milan Channel: il Milan sta facendo questa cessione per il mercato e per il gruppo (squadra), NON per il bilancio.*



Leccatina ai tifosi come dice qualcuno. Strano che non citi il Milan 2013, che NON ha fatto mercato coi soldi della Champions'.


----------



## Dumbaghi (21 Agosto 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Bobo Vieri su Twitter: "Oggi Galliani ha fatto il più grande colpo della storia del Milan"*



A fine stagione le tiro fuori tutte quelle cavolate qua


----------



## S T B (21 Agosto 2014)

nessuno dei nomi dei probabili sostituti mi entusiasma... parliamoci chiaro, questi non sono nomi da Milan. Che amarezza...
Balotelli aveva tanti difetti, ma era praticamente l'unico che anche da solo qualche giocata te la tirava fuori (ogni tanto). L'unica vendita che mi farà felice sarà quella di questa società a qualcun altro


----------



## Hammer (21 Agosto 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


>



Ridicoli e servi.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (21 Agosto 2014)

S T B ha scritto:


> nessuno dei nomi dei probabili sostituti mi entusiasma... parliamoci chiaro, questi non sono nomi da Milan. Che amarezza...
> Balotelli aveva tanti difetti, ma era praticamente l'unico che anche da solo qualche giocata te la tirava fuori (ogni tanto). L'unica vendita che mi farà felice sarà quella di questa società a qualcun altro



Insomma. L'anno scorso ricordo solo il gol contro il Bologna,come giocata degna di nota.


----------



## DannySa (21 Agosto 2014)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Insomma. L'anno scorso ricordo solo il gol contro il Bologna,come giocata degna di nota.



Ma ti pare che ci fosse una squadra degna attorno? neanche Messi sarebbe durato più di 2 mesi qui.
Nel 2013 quando è arrivato c'era entusiasmo, Stephan in rampa di lancio e stavamo riprendendo posizioni da lontanissimo, guarda caso è arrivato il terzo posto, più di così non si poteva fare e lui non poteva fare (trascinare la squadra magari non sempre segnando ma facendosi sentire davanti).
Estate 2013, mercato in entrata nullo tipo quello fatto per "far" rimanere Ibra, lui se ne va e la squadra è l'abominio che si è visto fino a dicembre di quell'anno; si vende qualcuno, non ci si rinforza, la squadra è una pena senza idee e scarica, stagione fallimentare dopo 3 partite, la voglia sarebbe passata pure a Rocco Siffredi.
È chiaro che se bisogna dare un giudizio di Balotelli lo si fa in base a quanto fatto nel suo primo anno e in base a quanto fatto dalla società per trasformare una squadra penosa senza di lui in una squadra più congrua con quella che sarebbe andata a giocare la Champions senza pretese.
Detto questo qualcuno sarà al settimo cielo ma mai quanto lui che se n'è andato da 'sto cimitero di p0.


----------



## 666psycho (21 Agosto 2014)

sinceramente dopo due anni di delusioni, non mi strappo i capelli per la partenza di balo, certo ci rimango male perché ci credevo tanto in lui, ma ha deluso le aspettative ed é diventato un peso... certo adesso bisogna vedere con chi lo sostituiamo... speriamo bene! Falcao rimane un sogno!


----------



## Louis Gara (21 Agosto 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Milan Channel: il Milan sta facendo questa cessione per il mercato e per il gruppo (squadra), NON per il bilancio.*



Mi immagino già Suma che parli di gente che sale sul carro, degli sforzi del presidente e mi viene l'ulcera.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (21 Agosto 2014)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Ma ti pare che ci fosse una squadra degna attorno? neanche Messi sarebbe durato più di 2 mesi qui.
> Nel 2013 quando è arrivato c'era entusiasmo, Stephan in rampa di lancio e stavamo riprendendo posizioni da lontanissimo, guarda caso è arrivato il terzo posto, più di così non si poteva fare e lui non poteva fare (trascinare la squadra magari non sempre segnando ma facendosi sentire davanti).
> Estate 2013, mercato in entrata nullo tipo quello fatto per "far" rimanere Ibra, lui se ne va e la squadra è l'abominio che si è visto fino a dicembre di quell'anno; si vende qualcuno, non ci si rinforza, la squadra è una pena senza idee e scarica, stagione fallimentare dopo 3 partite, la voglia sarebbe passata pure a Rocco Siffredi.
> È chiaro che se bisogna dare un giudizio di Balotelli lo si fa in base a quanto fatto nel suo primo anno e in base a quanto fatto dalla società per trasformare una squadra penosa senza di lui in una squadra più congrua con quella che sarebbe andata a giocare la Champions senza pretese.
> Detto questo qualcuno sarà al settimo cielo ma mai quanto lui che se n'è andato da 'sto cimitero di p0.



Ma Balotelli non ha mai mostrato impegno. Anche nei suoi primi sei mesi al Milan,quando siamo arrivati terzi,si limitava a razzolare in campo per aspettare il calcio di rigore (e infatti ha fatto solo tre gol su azione,e ben 6 su rigore).
È un giocatore che tatticamente è un'incognita,con dei numeri che andrebbero bene se fosse una seconda punta/trequartista (e su azione ha segnato quasi quanto Kakà) e che si è praticamente sempre eclissato durante i big match.


----------



## Schism75 (21 Agosto 2014)

parliamoci chiaro, non mi strappo i capelli. Ma ho 3 dubbi:

1. 20 milioni per un 24enne, che ha notevoli qualità, anche se non sempre è al massimo, mi sembrano pochi. 25 milioni sarebbe stata la cifra giusta
2. Cerci, 28enne, discrete qualità e discrete stagioni (dove ha comunque segnato meno che Balo, pur con ruolo diverso), NON può costare oltre i 12-13 milioni.
3. Mancano sempre almeno un centrocampista di qualità (ora più che mai necessario), un esterno che garantisca un buon numero di goal/assist e ora una punta che garantisca almento 15 goal. Taccio dei terzini e di un centrale difensivo). Con questi soldi che mercato possiamo fare?


----------



## runner (21 Agosto 2014)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> *Raiola è nella sede dei Reds; l'incontro è iniziato alle 16 ora italiana. Dopo l'accordo col Milan, l'agente tratta per l'ingaggio del giocatore: si chiude a 6 mln netti a stagione. Operazione ai dettagli.*



ma sia i 6 dell' ingaggio che i 20 del trasferimento sono in euro o sterline?

no perchè cambierebbe particolarmente


----------



## Sherlocked (21 Agosto 2014)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> A fine stagione le tiro fuori tutte quelle cavolate qua



Tirami fuori la media voto di balotelli la scorsa stagione va.


----------



## Butcher (21 Agosto 2014)

Favorevolissimo alla sua cessione. Intanto, però, stiamo ancora una volta "svendendo" un calciatore in un mercato folle, dove per una puzza di chiedono 50 milioni.


----------



## Louis Gara (21 Agosto 2014)

*Il Daily Star parla di 17.5 milioni di sterline, col cambio attuale quasi 22 milioni di euro.*


----------



## Ale (21 Agosto 2014)

felicissimo.


----------



## Andreas89 (21 Agosto 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Milan Channel: il Milan sta facendo questa cessione per il mercato e per il gruppo (squadra), NON per il bilancio.*



Aldilà della leccatina evidentissima, nel caso non venisse qualcuno di forte, Suma sarebbe da prendere a sprangate. Me lo consentite???


----------



## Super_Lollo (21 Agosto 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Aldilà della leccatina evidentissima, nel caso non venisse qualcuno di forte, Suma sarebbe da prendere a sprangate. Me lo consentite???



Si però voi che date ancora credito a Suma ... Non dovete credergli .. Non sa nulla , quello che dice e scrive sumaro channel sono SOLO SUE SUPPOSIZIONI ....


Credetemi !!


----------



## Andreas89 (21 Agosto 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Si però voi che date ancora credito a Suma ... Non dovete credergli .. Non sa nulla , quello che dice e scrive sumaro channel sono SOLO SUE SUPPOSIZIONI ....
> 
> 
> Credetemi !!



Non ti preoccupare che lo so benissimo, solo che ho voglia di mettere sotto una della dirigenza oppure qualcuno vicino al Milan. Giusto per sfogare la rabbia post-cessione Balo.


----------



## Brain84 (21 Agosto 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Milan Channel: il Milan sta facendo questa cessione per il mercato e per il gruppo (squadra), NON per il bilancio.*



Bilancio o meno, è evidente che il suo atteggiamento sia totalmente inadeguato ad una squadra di calcio.


----------



## ed.vedder77 (21 Agosto 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Non ti preoccupare che lo so benissimo, solo che ho voglia di mettere sotto una della dirigenza oppure qualcuno vicino al Milan. Giusto per sfogare la rabbia post-cessione Balo.



ti posso chiedere se sei arrabbiato per la cessione di ballo in sé o per il sostituto che ci aspetta?


----------



## Fabry_cekko (21 Agosto 2014)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Il Daily Star parla di 17.5 milioni di sterline, col cambio attuale quasi 22 milioni di euro.*



Galliani sono anni che non ne sta azzeccando una...22 milioni Balotelli significa regalarlo.
Ma poi dico io AL LIVERPOOL!!! Li odiamo e hanno soldi, si poteva vendere a 40 milioni con tutti i soldi che gli farà guadagnare con le magliette.
Pelato maledetto.


----------



## Andreas89 (21 Agosto 2014)

ed.vedder77 ha scritto:


> ti posso chiedere se sei arrabbiato per la cessione di ballo in sé o per il sostituto che ci aspetta?



Per entrambi.


----------



## Andreas89 (21 Agosto 2014)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Il Daily Star parla di 17.5 milioni di sterline, col cambio attuale quasi 22 milioni di euro.*



.


----------



## admin (21 Agosto 2014)

*Di Marzio: Balotelli sta aspettando l'ok definitivo per prendere l'aereo direzione Liverpool. Il Milan ha già concesso l'autorizzazione. *


----------



## SuperMilan (21 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: Balotelli sta aspettando l'ok definitivo per prendere l'aereo direzione Liverpool. Il Milan ha già concesso l'autorizzazione. *



Ciao Marione! Nonostante tutto mi rimani simpatico. Spero proprio di non doverti rimpiangere!


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (21 Agosto 2014)

> Di Marzio: Balotelli sta aspettando l'ok definitivo per prendere l'aereo direzione Liverpool. Il Milan ha già concesso l'autorizzazione.


Bah, sempre più nel baratro.


----------



## gianluca1193 (21 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: Balotelli sta aspettando l'ok definitivo per prendere l'aereo direzione Liverpool. Il Milan ha già concesso l'autorizzazione. *


Felice della cessione, peró credo che la dirigenza potesse forzare la mano e cercare di vendere a qualcosa in più di 20 mln...


----------



## iceman. (21 Agosto 2014)

gianluca1193 ha scritto:


> Felice della cessione, peró credo che la dirigenza potesse forzare la mano e cercare di vendere a qualcosa in più di 20 mln...



Si infatti, anche perchè qualcuno dovevano prenderlo per forza davanti, a 26-27 avrebbero accettato ugualmente secondo me.


----------



## Frikez (21 Agosto 2014)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Il Daily Star parla di 17.5 milioni di sterline, col cambio attuale quasi 22 milioni di euro.*



22 più bonus sono una buona offerta IMHO


----------



## 666psycho (21 Agosto 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> 22 più bonus sono una buona offerta IMHO




e quali sarebbero i bonus?? in base a cosa ci daranno bonus? Gol? presenze?


----------



## admin (21 Agosto 2014)

*La Gazzetta dello Sport: Balotelli Liverpool verso la fumata bianca. Il dialogo tra Raiola ed il Liverpool procede molto bene. L'attaccante è pronto a partire domani. *


----------



## Shevchenko (21 Agosto 2014)

Se non viene uno del livello di Dzeko o Negredo sarà un fallimento totale questa operazione.
Secondo me lo potevano vendere a 28 mln.
Non so che dire....Mario ormai mi sembrava un po' stufo e troppo svogliato.Mi piace come calciatore,ma preferisco averne uno magari con meno talento (Dzeko o Negredo) ma che sia più efficace..E io sono sempre stato dalla parte di SuperMario.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (21 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Gazzetta dello Sport: Balotelli Liverpool verso la fumata bianca. Il dialogo tra Raiola ed il Liverpool procede molto bene. L'attaccante è pronto a partire domani. *



*Di Marzio: domani Balotelli partirà per Liverpool dove sosterrà le visite mediche e poi firmerà il contratto che lo legherà ai reds.*


----------



## mefisto94 (21 Agosto 2014)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> Ciao Marione! Nonostante tutto mi rimani simpatico. Spero proprio di non doverti rimpiangere!



.


----------



## Blu71 (21 Agosto 2014)

Se ne va un calciatore che mi ha profondamente deluso.


----------



## Roten1896 (21 Agosto 2014)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Se non viene uno del livello di Dzeko o Negredo sarà un fallimento totale questa operazione.
> *Secondo me lo potevano vendere a 28 mln*.



eh avesse fatto un mondiale decente...


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (21 Agosto 2014)

Uno dei più bei giorni della mia vita da rossonero.


----------



## Aron (21 Agosto 2014)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Se non viene uno del livello di Dzeko o Negredo sarà un fallimento totale questa operazione.
> Secondo me lo potevano vendere a 28 mln.
> Non so che dire....Mario ormai mi sembrava un po' stufo e troppo svogliato.Mi piace come calciatore,ma preferisco averne uno magari con meno talento (Dzeko o Negredo) ma che sia più efficace..E io sono sempre stato dalla parte di SuperMario.



Sono 22 milioni di euro più bonus, quindi a 28 forse ci arrivano.
Non l'avrebbero ceduto per meno di 20 e appena si è presentata l'occasione non se la sono lasciati sfuggire.
Se l'avessero ceduto prima dei Mondiali sarebbe finito all'Arsenal per oltre 30 milioni.
Se avessero aspettato gennaio sarebbe andato via a 15 e se aspettavano giugno lo cedevano a 10.
Finiva come con Pato, se non peggio.

Non facciamoci neanche ingannare da una possibile partenza sprint di Balotelli in Premier. Lui parte sempre bene, come anche al Milan. E' dopo che si perde.
E anche se preferisco sbagliarmi, credo che Balotelli farà una fine analoga se non peggiore di quella di Cassano.


----------



## MaggieCloun (21 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: Balotelli sta aspettando l'ok definitivo per prendere l'aereo direzione Liverpool. Il Milan ha già concesso l'autorizzazione. *



Oggi ero fuori e ho sentito la notizia alla radio rimasta "sbalordita" ormai non credevo che andasse via,alla fine per me la cessione va anche bene il problema è sempre lo stesso chi prendiamo al suo posto? io leggo Torres Soldado ma stiamo fuori


----------



## Frikez (21 Agosto 2014)

666psycho ha scritto:


> e quali sarebbero i bonus?? in base a cosa ci daranno bonus? Gol? presenze?



Gol e qualificazione alla champions/vittoria della Premier immagino


----------



## Frikez (21 Agosto 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: domani Balotelli partirà per Liverpool dove sosterrà le visite mediche e poi firmerà il contratto che lo legherà ai reds.*



Ottimo! Speriamo di chiudere subito per Martinez


----------



## Roten1896 (21 Agosto 2014)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Uno dei più bei giorni della mia vita da rossonero.



all'ufficialità si stappa lo champagne


----------



## Fabriman94 (21 Agosto 2014)

Tutto sommato sono contento, è vero che se non lo sostituiamo come si deve faremo di peggio (anche se non penso che andremo in B, vista la scarsezza delle ultime in classifica) però non potevo vedere la nostra squadra rappresentata da un soggetto simile, preferirei più un De Jong o un Poli come simboli che lui.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (21 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Gazzetta dello Sport: Balotelli Liverpool verso la fumata bianca. Il dialogo tra Raiola ed il Liverpool procede molto bene. L'attaccante è pronto a partire domani. *





Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: domani Balotelli partirà per Liverpool dove sosterrà le visite mediche e poi firmerà il contratto che lo legherà ai reds.*


----------



## Marchisio89 (21 Agosto 2014)

Salutiamo il giocatore più sopravvalutato degli ultimi anni


----------



## Frikez (21 Agosto 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


>



Plusvalenza fatta, ecco quello che conta


----------



## Fabry_cekko (22 Agosto 2014)

20 milioni...Galliani che vecchio, è rimasto indietro di quanti anni?


----------



## Ale (22 Agosto 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Plusvalenza fatta, ecco quello che conta



della serie , la teoria mediatica del tesoretto è una cavolata


----------



## Ale (22 Agosto 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Plusvalenza fatta, ecco quello che conta



della serie , la teoria mediatica del tesoretto è una cavolata.


----------



## admin (22 Agosto 2014)

*Intanto il Liverpool si tutela al massimo. Nel contratto di Balotelli saranno inserite multe pesantissime in caso di ritardi o indisciplina nel corso degli allenamenti.*

Già parte male.


----------



## Roten1896 (22 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Intanto il Liverpool si tutela al massimo. Nel contratto di Balotelli saranno inserite multe pesantissime in caso di ritardi o indisciplina nel corso degli allenamenti.*
> 
> Già parte male.



ho letto anch'io di queste clausole sul comportamento


----------



## Ale (22 Agosto 2014)

dubito che balotelli accetterebbe queste clausole. secondo me sono cavolate dei giornalisti.


----------



## pennyhill (22 Agosto 2014)

Gazzetta 22 agosto.


----------



## Dumbaghi (22 Agosto 2014)

Sherlocked ha scritto:


> Tirami fuori la media voto di balotelli la scorsa stagione va.



54 presenze

30 gol


trovami un'attaccante della storia rossonera con la media più alta


----------



## Sherlocked (22 Agosto 2014)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> 54 presenze
> 
> 30 gol
> 
> ...



Togli i rigori, aggiungici le ammonizioni e le partite dove ha preso 3-4. E' una media fittizia, oltremodo pompata dai rigori che si procurava tuffandosi teatralmente in area. E paragonarlo con i grandi del passato ha ben poco senso: è blasfemia.


----------



## keepitterron (22 Agosto 2014)

Sherlocked ha scritto:


> Togli i rigori, aggiungici le ammonizioni e le partite dove ha preso 3-4. E' una media fittizia, oltremodo pompata dai rigori che si procurava tuffandosi teatralmente in area. E paragonarlo con i grandi del passato ha ben poco senso: è blasfemia.


ah quindi i rigori non contano. alla fine della partita vengono sottratti dal risultato finale? o non vengono semplicemente conteggiati?
non aiutano a vincere le partite? chiedo eh, che sono nuovo.


----------



## SuperMilan (22 Agosto 2014)

Sherlocked ha scritto:


> Togli i rigori, aggiungici le ammonizioni e le partite dove ha preso 3-4. E' una media fittizia, oltremodo pompata dai rigori che si procurava tuffandosi teatralmente in area. E paragonarlo con i grandi del passato ha ben poco senso: è blasfemia.



Paragonarlo ai grandi del passato è blasfemia. In questo Milan ha un'ottima media reti. I rigori sono sempre reti, statisticamente contano come gli altri. Per quanto riguarda i tuffi beh, uno degli attaccanti che più ci hanno entusiasmato nella nostra storia, il nostro allenatore di oggi, era un noto tuffatore (un tuffatore molto più intelligente però).
Ripeto, paragonarlo ai nostri grandi non è possibile, ma in questo Milan ci stava. Ora vediamo di rimpiazzarlo adeguatamente.


----------



## Sherlocked (22 Agosto 2014)

keepitterron ha scritto:


> ah quindi i rigori non contano. alla fine della partita vengono sottratti dal risultato finale? o non vengono semplicemente conteggiati?
> non aiutano a vincere le partite? chiedo eh, che sono nuovo.



I rigori contano e aiutano. Ma se un attaccante fa (iperbole) 100 gol tutti su rigore e uno ne fa 50 su azione se permetti io scelgo sempre il secondo. Per una punta i rigori contano ma quelli li può battere anche un centrocampista o altri: la punta deve segnare su azione, aiutare la squadra, sbattersi per i compagni, fare movimenti intelligenti e tatticamente efficaci. Balotelli non ha nessuna di queste nozioni calcistiche, togliendo anche la professionalità.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (22 Agosto 2014)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> 54 presenze
> 
> 30 gol
> 
> ...



Tutti rigori e punizioni, è sempre stato estraneo al gioco di squadra.


----------



## Gas (22 Agosto 2014)

Sherlocked ha scritto:


> Togli i rigori, aggiungici le ammonizioni e le partite dove ha preso 3-4. E' una media fittizia, oltremodo pompata dai rigori che si procurava tuffandosi teatralmente in area. E paragonarlo con i grandi del passato ha ben poco senso: è blasfemia.



Bravo bravo BRAVO !


----------



## Gas (22 Agosto 2014)

keepitterron ha scritto:


> ah quindi i rigori non contano. alla fine della partita vengono sottratti dal risultato finale? o non vengono semplicemente conteggiati?
> non aiutano a vincere le partite? chiedo eh, che sono nuovo.



Basta con sta cosa che anche i rigori contano. Ho postato le statistiche della serie A l'anno scorso che dicono che MEDIAMENTE un qualsiasi giocatore che tira i rigori ne segna *9 su 10* ! Quindi la discriminante è chi li tira e chi non li tira.
Se l'anno che è arrivato i rigori li avessero fatti tirare tutti ad Elsha e lui ne avesse segnati da media 9 su 10 avrebbe sfiorato i 30 goal stagionali !!!

A volte mi domando se lo vedevate giocare Balotelli oppure se vedevate solo gli highlights...


----------



## Andreas89 (22 Agosto 2014)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Gazzetta 22 agosto.



Ancora la storia che i rigori non contano......


----------



## Doctore (22 Agosto 2014)

Vi meritate pazzini e i gilardino...Perche senza balotelli il milan è inferiore poi possiamo parlare dei rigori,punizioni,balotellate,ammonizioni ecc...
Se mi dite via balotelli per cerci martinez e rabiot allora si che il milan è migliorato.


----------



## MaggieCloun (22 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Intanto il Liverpool si tutela al massimo. Nel contratto di Balotelli saranno inserite multe pesantissime in caso di ritardi o indisciplina nel corso degli allenamenti.*
> 
> Già parte male.



Ne dovrà pagare tante, ehh l'anno prossimo crescerà ecc, non succederà mai ha già 24 anni mica 16.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (22 Agosto 2014)

Gas ha scritto:


> Basta con sta cosa che anche i rigori contano. Ho postato le statistiche della serie A l'anno scorso che dicono che MEDIAMENTE un qualsiasi giocatore che tira i rigori ne segna *9 su 10* ! Quindi la discriminante è chi li tira e chi non li tira.
> Se l'anno che è arrivato i rigori li avessero fatti tirare tutti ad Elsha e lui ne avesse segnati da media 9 su 10 avrebbe sfiorato i 30 goal stagionali !!!
> 
> A volte mi domando se lo vedevate giocare Balotelli oppure se vedevate solo gli highlights...


Come nella stagione 2009-2010 dove Borriello fece 14 goal, lì i rigori li tirava Ronaldinho che ne segnò complessivamente 5, se li avesse tirati Borriello sarebbe arrivato a 19 goal.


----------



## Gas (22 Agosto 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Come nella stagione 2009-2010 dove Borriello fece 14 goal, lì i rigori li tirava Ronaldinho che ne segnò complessivamente 5, se li avesse tirati Borriello sarebbe arrivato a 19 goal.



Uh ? Spero tu non stia paragonando Balotelli a Ronaldinho


----------



## Gas (22 Agosto 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Ancora la storia che i rigori non contano......



Certo che contano, ma contano solo se uno può tirarli.
Quindi nel confrontare due attaccanti sulla prolificità bignogna forzatamente vedere se entrambi hanno calciato una quantità di rigori paragonabile, dato che è improbabile allora nella valutazione di confronto sarebbe più corretto togliere i rigori calciati.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (22 Agosto 2014)

Gas ha scritto:


> Uh ? Spero tu non stia paragonando Balotelli a Ronaldinho


Per dire. Il punto è che i rigori valgono ma mediamente è molto più facile la loro realizzazione di qualsiasi altra occasione goal, ecco perché è importante sottolineare che li abbia tirati, perché se avessimo fatto tirare altri il suo score sarebbe assai inferiore.


----------



## Andreas89 (22 Agosto 2014)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Gazzetta 22 agosto.



*Raga rientriamo in tema ora. Basta OT!!!*


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (22 Agosto 2014)

Ma ancora non è ufficiale? Jamm' bell' !


----------



## 666psycho (22 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Intanto il Liverpool si tutela al massimo. Nel contratto di Balotelli saranno inserite multe pesantissime in caso di ritardi o indisciplina nel corso degli allenamenti.*
> 
> Già parte male.




finirà per pagarsi il transferimento....


----------



## Now i'm here (22 Agosto 2014)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Ma ancora non è ufficiale? Jamm' bell' !



*c'è raiola in sede del liverpool per limare gli ultimi dettagli. 
presente anche l'avvocato Vittorio Rigo. *


----------



## MaggieCloun (22 Agosto 2014)

*Laudisa: Balotelli firma per 4 anni a 6 milioni all'anno, siamo ai dettagli a ore l'annuncio ufficiale, salterà la sfida di lunedi contro il Manchester City.*


----------



## chicagousait (22 Agosto 2014)

A me nn mancherà affatto.


----------



## Super_Lollo (22 Agosto 2014)

Io sono un po combattuto ... Dipende da chi andiamo a prendere ... Ovvio che se arrivano in 3 ( rabiot - cerci - martinez ) abbiamo fatto l affare della vita .


----------



## MaggieCloun (22 Agosto 2014)

*Di Marzio: Balotelli è in volo per Liverpool.*


----------



## MaggieCloun (22 Agosto 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Io sono un po combattuto ... Dipende da chi andiamo a prendere ... Ovvio che se arrivano in 3 ( rabiot - cerci - martinez ) abbiamo fatto l affare della vita .



Impossibile per prendere tutti e tre minimo devi sborsare 50 milioni.


----------



## MaggieCloun (22 Agosto 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: Balotelli è in volo per Liverpool.*



.


----------



## Hammer (22 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Intanto il Liverpool si tutela al massimo. Nel contratto di Balotelli saranno inserite multe pesantissime in caso di ritardi o indisciplina nel corso degli allenamenti.*
> 
> Già parte male.



Hanno già le mani avantissimo


----------



## MaggieCloun (22 Agosto 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: Balotelli alle 13 partirà con un volo privato,Oggi o al massimo domani svolgerà le visite mediche per il Liverpool.*



*Come riporta calciomercato in questi minuti i dirigenti del Milan stanno firmando i documenti per la cessione di Balotelli al Liverpool.*


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (22 Agosto 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Come riporta calciomercato in questi minuti i dirigenti del Milan stanno firmando i documenti per la cessione di Balotelli al Liverpool.*



Speriamo non finisca la penna


----------



## Sherlocked (22 Agosto 2014)

Gas ha scritto:


> Basta con sta cosa che anche i rigori contano. Ho postato le statistiche della serie A l'anno scorso che dicono che MEDIAMENTE un qualsiasi giocatore che tira i rigori ne segna *9 su 10* ! Quindi la discriminante è chi li tira e chi non li tira.
> Se l'anno che è arrivato i rigori li avessero fatti tirare tutti ad Elsha e lui ne avesse segnati da media 9 su 10 avrebbe sfiorato i 30 goal stagionali !!!
> 
> A volte mi domando se lo vedevate giocare Balotelli oppure se vedevate solo gli highlights...



This.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (22 Agosto 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Come riporta calciomercato in questi minuti i dirigenti del Milan stanno firmando i documenti per la cessione di Balotelli al Liverpool.*



.

Ragazzi quindi confermati i 20 milioni di euro?


----------



## SuperMilan (22 Agosto 2014)

Sherlocked ha scritto:


> This.



Il ragionamento è sbagliato. Ne segnano 9 su 10 perchè i rigori li tira chi li sa tirare. El Shaarawy, per sua stessa ammissione, non li sa tirare i rigori (tanto che prima dell'arrivo di Balotelli li tirava Pazzini se ricordate).

Comunque sia che Balotelli se ne vada è ormai certo, ha già firmato, adesso dobbiamo solamente pensare a rimpiazzarlo bene.


----------



## Z A Z A' (22 Agosto 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Laudisa: Balotelli firma per 4 anni a 6 milioni all'anno, siamo ai dettagli a ore l'annuncio ufficiale, salterà la sfida di lunedi contro il Manchester City.*



Altro capolavoro del pizzaiolo,comunque.



MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Come riporta calciomercato in questi minuti i dirigenti del Milan stanno firmando i documenti per la cessione di Balotelli al Liverpool.*


----------



## MaggieCloun (22 Agosto 2014)

Ho appena visto che ha postato una foto con una macchina grande e una piccola, magari mi sbaglio ma ho avuto la sensazione che si riferisse sono passato dalla macchina piccola(Milan) a quella grande (Liverpool), certo se fosse cosi non perde mai il vizio al posto di punzecchiare pensasse a correre in campo al posto di stare fermo ad aspettare i palloni.


----------



## mefisto94 (22 Agosto 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> .
> 
> Ragazzi quindi confermati i 20 milioni di euro?



Quasi 22.


----------



## Sherlocked (22 Agosto 2014)

Via, via, via e ancora via. Giocatore dannoso e scarso, meglio cento anni con Pazzini.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (22 Agosto 2014)

.


----------



## folletto (22 Agosto 2014)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> Comunque sia che Balotelli se ne vada è ormai certo, ha già firmato, adesso dobbiamo solamente pensare a rimpiazzarlo bene.



Il problema è che se ne deve occupare l'antennaro e dietro all'antennaro c'è uno che non tirerà mai più fuori un euro per il Milan. Quindi basta fare 2 + 2 per capire che siamo sempre più nella melma fino al naso


----------



## robs91 (22 Agosto 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Laudisa: Balotelli firma per 4 anni a 6 milioni all'anno, siamo ai dettagli a ore l'annuncio ufficiale, salterà la sfida di lunedi contro il Manchester City.*





Sherlocked ha scritto:


> Via, via, via e ancora via. Giocatore dannoso e scarso, meglio cento anni con Pazzini.



Ora non esageriamo.....


----------



## pennyhill (22 Agosto 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Laudisa: Balotelli firma per 4 anni a 6 milioni all'anno, siamo ai dettagli a ore l'annuncio ufficiale, salterà la sfida di lunedi contro il Manchester City.*



L'arrivo di Balotelli a Melwood, centro sportivo del Liverpool.


----------



## Ian.moone (22 Agosto 2014)

Alla faccia di chi qui dentro pensava di venderlo a 40/50 milioni.

Sempre detto, il suo valore è questo.

Fallimento.


----------



## Denni90 (22 Agosto 2014)

Sherlocked ha scritto:


> Via, via, via e ancora via. Giocatore dannoso e scarso, meglio cento anni con Pazzini.



ma nn scherzaimo dai... siamo il milan e pazzini nn dovrebbe neanche entrare a san siro con noi


----------



## Aron (22 Agosto 2014)

Ian.moone ha scritto:


> Alla faccia di chi qui dentro pensava di venderlo a 40/50 milioni.
> 
> Sempre detto, il suo valore è questo.
> 
> Fallimento.




Era praticamente venduto all'Arsenal a 37 milioni prima del Mondiale (così riportavano i giornali). Il Milan aveva aspettato i Mondiali sperando che il valore del giocatore si alzasse e invece è andata male.

Allo stato attuale è comunque già tanto averlo venduto a 22 milioni più bonus.


----------



## Blu71 (22 Agosto 2014)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> L'arrivo di Balotelli a Melwood, centro sportivo del Liverpool.



Vedrai le feste quando se ne andrà ...


----------



## walter 22 (22 Agosto 2014)

Se le visite mediche gliele fanno anche al cervello ce lo rispediscono


----------



## Aron (22 Agosto 2014)

In Inghilterra ci sono molti tifosi contenti.
Gli scontenti ricevono voti negativi.


----------



## pennyhill (22 Agosto 2014)




----------



## Milo (22 Agosto 2014)

Incredibile,abbiamo una società così pietosa che lo stò già rimpiangendo...


----------



## Sherlocked (22 Agosto 2014)

Denni90 ha scritto:


> ma nn scherzaimo dai... siamo il milan e pazzini nn dovrebbe neanche entrare a san siro con noi



Perchè invece Balotelli a San Siro dovrebbe viverci magari accanto alle leggende tipo Sheva, Maldini, Inzaghi. Certo. Ripeto: meglio un pazzini che cento balotelli. Via a calci e non torni più.


----------



## Ian.moone (22 Agosto 2014)

Aron ha scritto:


> Era praticamente venduto all'Arsenal a 37 milioni prima del Mondiale (così riportavano i giornali). Il Milan aveva aspettato i Mondiali sperando che il valore del giocatore si alzasse e invece è andata male.
> 
> Allo stato attuale è comunque già tanto averlo venduto a 22 milioni più bonus.



Ma ci credi anche?
Dai siamo seri, se mai fosse arrivata una offerta da 37 milioni l'avrebbero venduto all'istante.
Anche perché non ha fatto una stagione da valere tanto..e al mondiale ha seguito il suo solito andamento.

Poi Vabbe,Se si vuole credere ai giornali...soprattutto se la fonte era/è sportmediaset nota per la sua credibilità pari a zero.


----------



## iceman. (22 Agosto 2014)

Ian.moone ha scritto:


> Ma ci credi anche?
> Dai siamo seri, se mai fosse arrivata una offerta da 37 milioni l'avrebbero venduto all'istante.
> Anche perché non ha fatto una stagione da valere tanto..e al mondiale ha seguito il suo solito andamento.
> 
> Poi Vabbe,Se si vuole credere ai giornali...soprattutto se la fonte era/è sportmediaset nota per la sua credibilità pari a zero.



Sanno che i giocatori li regaliamo, i prezzi li fanno gli altri, mica noi, strano ma vero siamo ogni sessione con l'acqua alla gola, qui viene fuori tutta l'incapacità di galliani nel vendere.


----------



## Aron (23 Agosto 2014)

Ian.moone ha scritto:


> Ma ci credi anche?
> Dai siamo seri, se mai fosse arrivata una offerta da 37 milioni l'avrebbero venduto all'istante.
> Anche perché non ha fatto una stagione da valere tanto..e al mondiale ha seguito il suo solito andamento.
> 
> Poi Vabbe,Se si vuole credere ai giornali...soprattutto se la fonte era/è sportmediaset nota per la sua credibilità pari a zero.



L'offerta c'era (confermato da Berlusconi stesso), ma probabilmente non erano 37 milioni veri, ma comprensivi di bonus.
E' il Milan che ha voluto aspettare i Mondiali credendo che Balotelli avrebbe trascinato l'Italia come all'Europeo del 2012, e a quel punto avrebbe potuto chiedere una modifica dell'offerta.
Hanno fatto un errore. 



iceman. ha scritto:


> Sanno che i giocatori li regaliamo, i prezzi li fanno gli altri, mica noi, strano ma vero siamo ogni sessione con l'acqua alla gola, qui viene fuori tutta l'incapacità di galliani nel vendere.



Non mi sembra proprio che il Milan non sappia vendere. 
Quando non vendi l'errore nasce quasi sempre all'origine, dall'acquisto sbagliato.
Mexes fai fatica a venderlo non perchè non sei capace, ma perchè ha un ingaggio spropositato.
Robinho c'hai messo così tanto a piazzarlo per lo stesso motivo.


----------



## Ian.moone (23 Agosto 2014)

Aron ha scritto:


> L'offerta c'era (confermato da Berlusconi stesso), ma probabilmente non erano 37 milioni veri, ma comprensivi di bonus.
> E' il Milan che ha voluto aspettare i Mondiali credendo che Balotelli avrebbe trascinato l'Italia come all'Europeo del 2012, e a quel punto avrebbe potuto chiedere una modifica dell'offerta.
> Hanno fatto un errore.



Precisiamo che è doveroso:
non ha confermato un bel niente Berlusconi, sono solo presunte dichiarazioni riportate da ignoti testimoni durante una manifestazione elettorale..quindi siamo ancora nel campo delle notizie giornalistiche, che possono essere vere o invenzioni.

E le invenzioni, durante il mercato, sono il 95%

Ma basta ragionare e non seguire i giornali: una squadra dopo una annata così spende 37 milioni? e poi bastano 2 partite al mondiale, dove tra l'altro non ha fatto schifo ma ha semplicemente mantenuto il suo standard, per far saltare tutto? Maddai, è insensato.
Se una squadra era decisa a spendere 37 milioni, avrà fatto valutazione più approfondite che 2 partite al mondiale.


Semplicemente non c'erano offerte, o se c'erano erano di questo valore (20 e vari bonus) perché è il valore che ha accompagnato balotelli in tutta la sua carriera.

si può dire che il Milan sperava in un ottimo mondiale per far alzare il prezzo e metterlo in vetrina, ma è una cosa completamente diversa.


----------



## Love (23 Agosto 2014)

Aron ha scritto:


> *Non mi sembra proprio che il Milan non sappia vendere. *
> Quando non vendi l'errore nasce quasi sempre all'origine, dall'acquisto sbagliato.
> Mexes fai fatica a venderlo non perchè non sei capace, ma perchè ha un ingaggio spropositato.
> Robinho c'hai messo così tanto a piazzarlo per lo stesso motivo.



E invece si...perchè Balotelli a 20, con il liverpool pieno di soldi che ha appena pagato lovren....non thiago silva,ma lovren...25 mln....lallana 31 mln...non puoi venderlo...non puoi...kaka a suo tempo 68 e non penso che in quel momento ci fossero tra lui e ronaldo 30 mln di differenza...thiago e ibra a 65(?)...thiago 50 e ibra 30 doveva essere non 65...se andavi a comprarli thiago e ibra li compravi a 100 perchè andavi a prendere il miglior difensore al mondo per distacco e uno dei tre giocatori più forti del pianeta che in francia poi sapevi che ti faceva fare la differenza in maniera abnorme...la verità che la sanno tutti e solo pochi la vogliono nascondere è che galliani non sa comprare ma cosa ancora più grave non sa vendere...ma basta pensare e qui chiudo che quando cediamo un ns giocatore siamo noi che andiamo tipo a parigi a vendere thiago e ibra o a madrid a cedere kaka quando poi dovrebbe essere al contrario...galliani è ridicolo..adesso sono prp curioso di vedere cosa combina questi ultimi giorni..se prende come detto in altro topic dzemaili cerci e torres deve essere cacciato a calci in c.ulo ma non solo da silvio e barbara ma da tutti i milioni di tifosi rossoneri....


----------



## pennyhill (23 Agosto 2014)

Love ha scritto:


> E invece si...perchè Balotelli a 20, con il liverpool pieno di soldi che ha appena pagato lovren....non thiago silva,*ma lovren...25 mln....lallana 31 mln...non puoi venderlo...non puoi.*..kaka a suo tempo 68 e non penso che in quel momento ci fossero tra lui e ronaldo 30 mln di differenza...thiago e ibra a 65(?)...thiago 50 e ibra 30 doveva essere non 65...se andavi a comprarli thiago e ibra li compravi a 100 perchè andavi a prendere il miglior difensore al mondo per distacco e uno dei tre giocatori più forti del pianeta che in francia poi sapevi che ti faceva fare la differenza in maniera abnorme...la verità che la sanno tutti e solo pochi la vogliono nascondere è che galliani non sa comprare ma cosa ancora più grave non sa vendere...ma basta pensare e qui chiudo che quando cediamo un ns giocatore siamo noi che andiamo tipo a parigi a vendere thiago e ibra o a madrid a cedere kaka quando poi dovrebbe essere al contrario...galliani è ridicolo..adesso sono prp curioso di vedere cosa combina questi ultimi giorni..se prende come detto in altro topic dzemaili cerci e torres deve essere cacciato a calci in c.ulo ma non solo da silvio e barbara ma da tutti i milioni di tifosi rossoneri....



Detto così è difficile non darti ragione. Ma una cosa comunque va chiarita, i prezzi del “mercato interno” in Inghilterra sono gonfiati.
Volendo una volta si vedevano anche in Italia (anche se a cifre più basse e più raramente), vedi l'Atalanta che acquistò Comandini per 30 miliardi, o il Brescia che sempre in quel periodo, e per la stessa cifra comprava Toni.


----------



## Super_Lollo (23 Agosto 2014)

Love ha scritto:


> E invece si...perchè Balotelli a 20, con il liverpool pieno di soldi che ha appena pagato lovren....non thiago silva,ma lovren...25 mln....lallana 31 mln...non puoi venderlo...non puoi...kaka a suo tempo 68 e non penso che in quel momento ci fossero tra lui e ronaldo 30 mln di differenza...thiago e ibra a 65(?)...thiago 50 e ibra 30 doveva essere non 65...se andavi a comprarli thiago e ibra li compravi a 100 perchè andavi a prendere il miglior difensore al mondo per distacco e uno dei tre giocatori più forti del pianeta che in francia poi sapevi che ti faceva fare la differenza in maniera abnorme...la verità che la sanno tutti e solo pochi la vogliono nascondere è che galliani non sa comprare ma cosa ancora più grave non sa vendere...ma basta pensare e qui chiudo che quando cediamo un ns giocatore siamo noi che andiamo tipo a parigi a vendere thiago e ibra o a madrid a cedere kaka quando poi dovrebbe essere al contrario...galliani è ridicolo..adesso sono prp curioso di vedere cosa combina questi ultimi giorni..se prende come detto in altro topic dzemaili cerci e torres deve essere cacciato a calci in c.ulo ma non solo da silvio e barbara ma da tutti i milioni di tifosi rossoneri....



Tutto bello e tutto vero ... Con una grandissima variante siamo NOI a volerli vendere e non gli altri a volerli acquistare .... E se sei in questa posizione accetti l offerta più alta che ti fanno ... Prendi balotelli ... Sapore di sale voleva assolutamente venderlo e ha accettato la prima offerta ...


----------



## Shevchenko (23 Agosto 2014)

Il prezzo lo fa il mercato.Se un giocatore ha mercato lo si può vendere a prezzo alto,se non lo ha ti devi adeguare e devi accettare (se vuoi) la miglior offerta o se no ti tieni il giocatore.
Gente come Vidal e Pogba hanno mercato,è questo il motivo per il quale la Juve può venderli entrambi a prezzi molto alti...Ci sono tanti club al mondo che li vogliono...Balotelli lo sanno tutti com'è fatto...Nessuno lo vuole e uno si deve attaccare al manico.
Queste parole escono da uno che pensa che Balotelli valga almeno 30mln eh....
Se avesse fatto un bel mondiale coi prezzi pazzi d'oggi lo si piazzava anche a 40mln..
Peccato.


----------



## admin (25 Agosto 2014)

*La firma e l'annuncio ufficiale devono ancora arrivare, ma Balotelli si sta già allenando con il Liverpool. *


----------



## admin (25 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La firma e l'annuncio ufficiale devono ancora arrivare, ma Balotelli si sta già allenando con il Liverpool. *




Ma sono pazzi? E se per caso si dovesse infortunare durante l'allenamento? Ce lo rimandano?


----------



## Jino (25 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma sono pazzi? E se per caso si dovesse infortunare durante l'allenamento? Ce lo rimandano?



Sinceramente credo ci siano già tutte le firme, non credo ci sia più modo comunque di recedere, altrimenti non si spiega


----------



## admin (25 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La firma e l'annuncio ufficiale devono ancora arrivare, ma Balotelli si sta già allenando con il Liverpool. *


----------

